# 10"x10" cube! and mini-m - CRS Farm



## bsmith

i have a 4g bio orb in my office the problem is that its a sphere and viewing isnt all that great due to all the bending of light. so i did what any respectable planted aquarist would do..... looked around this site untill i found something i though would be cool! i did and i did. purchased a 8"x8" cube from a member of this site (very happy by-the-way), looked at lighting setups, and settled on a polished steel desk lamp with a 100w fluorescent twist bulb. my co2 accessories (drop checker and diffuser) are in the mail, recieved my deco art filter by red sea yesterday and have it running. 

the first day i got the cube i brought some aqua soil from home i had left over from another project to work. laid the soil out and choose which rock i wanted to use, siphoned water from the 4 gal bio orb into the tank and let sit.

here is what i have so far.

full scene shot tank and light









close up, i have the moss in there for cycling purposes only at this time.









side view


----------



## Wasserpest

That's a nice looking cube, I like the light as well. Have you thought about the background? The texture of the wall isn't bad, but the HOB filter is quite distracting.

If I ever do a small cube, I'll use my Zoomed 501 filter, rigged with a heater, CO2 reactor, and acrylic filter tubes so all you see in the tank are two clear tubes.


----------



## bsmith

what kind of background could you suggest?

i cant wait to set up my co2 i have never done a nano before and it really is pretty exciting.


----------



## Wasserpest

Just try out a couple of things, starting with a piece of white paper, colored papers, stuff that you can temporarily attach behind the tank and get an idea of how it looks.

Once the tank is planted and grown it, you can finalize the background... or leave it like it is now.


----------



## ruki

This is a simple, elegant tank.

The first thing that comes it mind is trying a moss wall as described on aquamoss.net. Don't know if this would work for your design, since you would need to put something else in the center of the tank since the moss became the background.


----------



## Yoshi

Nice tank B 

Looking forward to seeing the progress... esp. the aquascaping and plant growth. Keep us updated!


----------



## waterfaller1

Sweet set up, similar to what I have planned. I might just go ahead and paint my background black...:icon_cool


----------



## bsmith

ruki- that sounds cool i didnt even think about doing a moss wall. as of right now the only reason i have the moss in there is to speed up the cycling process.

yoshi- i cant wait to plant my m.minuta and maybe some small anubis nanas i have in there.

wf1- i thought about that one too just using some black vinyl. but the mos wall sounds pretty sweet too!


----------



## bsmith

just found my first surving rcs!!! it was in there over the weekend!!! tried one earlier last week and it died. i think the as is safe now. ill bring my test kits in tomorrow just to make sure before i put all my sritters in there.


----------



## sandiegoryu

Good luck! I'll be keeping an eye on this one like I did Yoshi's 8inch cube . I'm a fan of those because I also have one lol.

And a 100w twist flourescent bulb? I hope you meant 10w or a 100w incandescent equivalent. Not sure how many flourescent watts that is.

Be sure to have a hardscape!


----------



## epicfish

~23W fluorescent equivalent = 100W incandescent. Probably one of those.


----------



## kunerd

Looks great so far! But i have to ask what you do. It looks like you have carpet on your walls. Is that so you dont bounce on them


----------



## Wasserpest

:hihi: I wondered but didn't dare to ask.


----------



## bsmith

well the shrimp died  . im just going to have to test, test, and retest then tesd somemore, before i put anything else in this tank.

sorry for the confusion about the light, its a 26w twist fluorescent, it says its the aquivalent to a 100w incandecent.

the carpet is on the walls is at my office, its part of the out of date decor' here!  and so i dont hurt myself too......


----------



## bsmith

her is my messy office, just for reference  my honma away from home!









also a quick question does my ligh look like its at a good height over the cube?


----------



## sandiegoryu

I'd say it's a little too high but you'd be fine with low tech plants. You might now want to venture off into high light-medium light plants. Medium low would be fine.


----------



## Haeun

Or maybe you can have the cube lifted a little. Put a block of wood under it or something.


----------



## bsmith

Haeun said:


> Or maybe you can have the cube lifted a little. Put a block of wood under it or something.


i like that idea! it would give me a little project on my day off. how far should the light be from the tank anyway?

im growing algea on the walls nicely, hopefully that will help convert all the bad stuff to good stuff,


----------



## Cannonbolt

Sweet! I like the moss wall idea. What plants and animals do you intend to put in this cube? 

PS - Boo EVO. Yay STi!


----------



## bsmith

Cannonbolt said:


> Sweet! I like the moss wall idea. What plants and animals do you intend to put in this cube?
> 
> PS - Boo EVO. Yay STi!


im going to put m.marselia in the forground and maybe a few petite nana in the rear, as far as the fauna, some rcs and a black ct betta. 

PS. try to find a subaru dealer with a nano cube in his office :icon_wink good eye though!


----------



## bsmith

i just put my m.minuta in this morning. the reason i have the algea on the wall is because i think it will help the cycle go through faster (more green stuff=less bad stuff).

left side









right side









full view. i cant get my diffuser to bubble like i want so im going to up the size of the soup bottle.









im wanting to dose excel for the time being bit im not really sure here, if i say there is 2g of water n here because about .5g id taken up bu sub snd rocks and im wrong thats a ~20% error!!!


----------



## FelixAvery

dont worry excel dosing is not too strict


----------



## bsmith

when i put my shrimp in there i dont want to excell them to death


----------



## bsmith

here we go after a little spring cleaning

full shot









a little bubbly?









right side with the java "mountain mist"









any comments/suggestions are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## bsmith

it's been well over a month and a half just checked my water to see what was doin' and my NITRITES ARE STILL AT 2PPM!!!

could someone help me out with this deal it doesnt make any sense. i have never had a tank take so long to cycle. 

my ammonia is at 0 so i know there is bacteria in there but come on..

any ideas, im getting tired of looking at a faunaless tank!


----------



## Yoshi

What's your water change routine like? Since I have a similar style of tank, the only suggestion I could give you is to do more water changes. I would suggest something like 0.5G _daily _for 1-2 weeks. Whenever I get algae problems or nitrite/nitrate spikes, I do frequent water changes and treat with excel and everything turns out alright later.


----------



## bsmith

i do a once weekly 50% wc. as of right now im not having a algea issue just your normal gsa on the walls. 

i will try .5g wc for a week and see what happens.

thanks yoshi!


----------



## mott

bsmith782 said:


> it's been well over a month and a half just checked my water to see what was doin' and my NITRITES ARE STILL AT 2PPM!!!
> 
> could someone help me out with this deal it doesnt make any sense. i have never had a tank take so long to cycle.
> 
> my ammonia is at 0 so i know there is bacteria in there but come on..
> 
> any ideas, im getting tired of looking at a faunaless tank!


Have any other tanks you could steal some bio media from?


----------



## bsmith

mott said:


> Have any other tanks you could steal some bio media from?


i thought about that but my filter is a small red sea deco filter that has a very small holding capacity for filter media. perhaps i could put some filter floss in there to help colonize more bacterea or maybe some bio-balls.

if the issue is my filter not being able to colonize good bacteria, its kind of a scary scenario, i dont even have any fish or shrimp in there yet. i wonder what would happen if i god put my fish in there.


----------



## FacePlanted

maybe check your nitrite test kit against some RO water. see if the reading is off.


----------



## bsmith

FacePlanted said:


> maybe check your nitrite test kit against some RO water. see if the reading is off.


not a bad idea. i have used it on the tanks at my house and it reads 0 there.


----------



## bsmith

update....
i have had my shrimps (~10) in the tank for a week or so now and all is fine. here are a few pics!

full frontal, i really hadnt realized how much the marselia had grown untill i looked at the previous pics!









left









right









any suggestions??????


----------



## mott

If you are using the prefilter sponge for the safety of baby shrimps they will still get sucked in the filter with that sponge.Had one like that and had to put a stocking over it to avoid this.


----------



## bsmith

do you have any suggestions? this is the least porous i could find at the local petco.


----------



## mpodolan

You could try putting one of the filter media bags (like the ones that come with aquaclear media) over the sponge. I did that before I switched to the canister with the sponge on my 10g. Can't wait to continue watching this one progress!


----------



## Halibass

bsmith782 said:


> do you have any suggestions? this is the least porous i could find at the local petco.


You can cut a net and wrap it around the inlet. I use a cut up 200 micron bag.


----------



## bsmith

i asked a guy from work to try and snag some of his ladies old hose (my wife doesnt wear p-hose) in hopes i can cut what i need wrap it around the inlet then put the pre-filter on over it so it doesnt look too bad.

does anyone have any suggestions for a background? cant remember where i read it but some one was talking about a sushi roller..http://www.flickr.com/photos/linda-l/26097809/ 
i was thinking about painting it black and seeing what that loks like???

also any ideas on what to do about the co2 tubing, man its bearable when your looking at the tank in person but in pictures its absolutely hideous!!!


----------



## Mad78

Panty hose and media bags will clog very fast, and it is time consuming.

Here is a link to a lady that rears various types of shrimp that is currently selling a very small holed sponge cover.
heres her link.

http://plantgeek.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10186

Her name is Fishy-Girl.


----------



## bsmith

thanks! ill try that one.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> her is my messy office, just for reference  my honma away from home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also a quick question does my ligh look like its at a good height over the cube?


questions...

who did you get that tank from? (you can pm me if you don't want the world to know) because i'm looking for something exactly like that!!!

and my evo likes your poster!


----------



## bsmith

nobody probly cares but, i bought a ada mini-m monday noght and will be putting everything from this tank into my m! im just really stoke to finally get my m!!!!!

p.s. does anyone think a toms mini-cannister would be too much for the m? i really would like to run my co2 into it.


----------



## sandiegoryu

The tom's mini would be perfect for the mini m. 

Are you going to take down the cube?


----------



## bsmith

sandiegoryu said:


> The tom's mini would be perfect for the mini m.
> 
> Are you going to take down the cube?


yes i am, my boss would probly flip if i tryed to put up another tank at the office, fortunately someone in the community (tpt) has already put a "deposit on it! now if i could just find someone to take the bio orb off my hands.


----------



## groyed

I just came across your nice nano. A suggestion on the background, try getting a piece of frosted glass and place it between the back of the tank and your HOB, it should diffuse the unsightly HOB a little  Add a small Nerite snail or two to clean-up the algae on the glass.


----------



## bsmith

groyed said:


> I just came across your nice nano. A suggestion on the background, try getting a piece of frosted glass and place it between the back of the tank and your HOB, it should diffuse the unsightly HOB a little  Add a small Nerite snail or two to clean-up the algae on the glass.


thats a great idea, im currently contemplating a toms mini cannister filter, i think i would be able to hide that one alittle better then the hob i currently have.

i actually have some asoline spixis on the way, i hope they wont crawl out the top!


----------



## bsmith

got my M today!!!  









does anyone know what these little guys are for? the instructions are in japanese, looks like something for a glass top or something.


----------



## CmLaracy

nice tank, gotta love the ADA design. Right now I'm waiting for my 75-P to arrive, I cant wait!! I'm really jealous you have yours, have fun with it!


----------



## bsmith

CmLaracy said:


> nice tank, gotta love the ADA design. Right now I'm waiting for my 75-P to arrive, I cant wait!! I'm really jealous you have yours, have fun with it!


ill bet your brain is buzzing with ideas for the 75.

put some more water in and transferd my hob, for transfer of good bacteria. i also went to the fish store and bought some purigen, stability, and some more prime. i stuffed a womens nylon booty (what they use to try on boots and stuff) with purigen and stuffed it in the hob.









tomorrow i am going to dump in the contents of my cube, shrimp and all. i believe that with all of the "mature" substrate in the old cube and the addition of purigen and stability there should be a very minimal cycle if any at all. 

also i am going to recieve my toms mini cannister on wednesday!:thumbsup: .


----------



## CmLaracy

looks awesome, and your right, the future to be scape IS ALL I CAN THINK ABOUT! I hope it doesnt affect my perfect grades, lol  :biggrin: :tongue: :icon_excl


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> ill bet your brain is buzzing with ideas for the 75.
> 
> put some more water in and transferd my hob, for transfer of good bacteria. i also went to the fish store and bought some purigen, stability, and some more prime. i stuffed a womens nylon booty (what they use to try on boots and stuff) with purigen and stuffed it in the hob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow i am going to dump in the contents of my cube, shrimp and all. i believe that with all of the "mature" substrate in the old cube and the addition of purigen and stability there should be a very minimal cycle if any at all.
> 
> also i am going to recieve my toms mini cannister on wednesday!:thumbsup: .


i can see a HINT of your scape coming through... looks awesome so far.

question, i've never scaped with any rock at all... where did you get yours?


----------



## bsmith

i got my rocks off of another member here, i actually have a bunch more and arent planning on using them. if you were wanting to scape with some rocks i would be happy to take a pic of them and you could pick the ones you like.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> i got my rocks off of another member here, i actually have a bunch more and arent planning on using them. if you were wanting to scape with some rocks i would be happy to take a pic of them and you could pick the ones you like.


i would LOVE to.... lemme see what you've got... 

and i call first dibs!


----------



## bsmith

if i cant run home to grab them i will send you a pic tonight.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> if i cant run home to grab them i will send you a pic tonight.


sounds good man. no huge rush.


----------



## bsmith

got everything from the cube switched into my m this morning.

lights on









lights off


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> got everything from the cube switched into my m this morning.
> 
> lights on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lights off


lights on... holy cloudy mess... give it a couple hours...

lights off... nice beard!


----------



## bsmith

thanks im working on it, its gettting cold outside. :hihi:


----------



## TigerLilly

ovenmit331 said:


> lights on... holy cloudy mess... give it a couple hours...
> 
> lights off... nice beard!


Funny, I see more of you in this tank (literally) and less of what's inside the tank.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> thanks im working on it, its gettting cold outside. :hihi:


any luck on pictures of the rocks?


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> any luck on pictures of the rocks?


funny you should ask....:bounce:

:angryfire my batteries went dead, ill have thenm charged in a couple of hours.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> funny you should ask....:bounce:
> 
> :angryfire my batteries went dead, ill have thenm charged in a couple of hours.


i got nothin but time.


----------



## bsmith

got my mini cannister today. yeeeeeeeeeees! (in a 80's hairband screaming falsetto)









and on the tank









I HAVE HAD THE TOMS MINI SET UP FOR ABOUT an hour or so and it is dead quiet, also the filtering capability seems to be really good.

i have also done a prelimenary scape, i will put up pics as soon as the tank clears.


----------



## Madfish

You can almost see the back of the tank now.


----------



## bsmith

here is a clear pic finally!









i must say i really wasnt expecting too much from the toms mini cannister, but other then the flexi tubes i have nothing bad to report. i like the clear u bends in the intake/out flow, and also the clear intake tube, i can use it as a bubble counter since i have my diy co2 plummed directly into the strainer and i can see the bubble go up the intake. it also is really quiet even with co2 bubblws going into it.


----------



## dirkgent001

I've been eyeing me a zoo med 501... and this is certainly pushing me towards that. Also, love the rocks! hmm.. are you using the Red Sea Nano in addition to the new canister filter?


----------



## bsmith

dirkgent001 said:


> I've been eyeing me a zoo med 501... and this is certainly pushing me towards that. Also, love the rocks! hmm.. are you using the Red Sea Nano in addition to the new canister filter?


i dont have the azoo 501 i have a tom rapids mini canister filter, i am using the red sea nano untill the bacteria colonizes in the new canister. thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## CmLaracy

Looks awesome, that mini canister makes me want to start a cool ADA nano like yours. Good work


----------



## bsmith

yes it will be nice to take off the red sea hob, but for what it is it really isnt a bad filter. thanks.

happy thanksgiving!


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> got my mini cannister today. yeeeeeeeeeees! (in a 80's hairband screaming falsetto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE HAD THE TOMS MINI SET UP FOR ABOUT an hour or so and it is dead quiet, also the filtering capability seems to be really good.
> 
> i have also done a prelimenary scape, i will put up pics as soon as the tank clears.


did you have a chance to measure the internal diameter of the tubes?

by the way, everything is looking awesome!


----------



## bsmith

no i sure didnt, i was to amped about setting it up. i can measure them on friday, when i go back to work though.


----------



## bsmith

i should be getting some flame moss and p-nana mid way through next week, what i want to do is put the j moss behind the driftwood and let that grow crazy (will be a baby shrimp hideout) than put the flame moss behind the seiryu stone the j moss is behind now and let that grow out.

i was also thinking about transfering some rotala macandra from another tank at my home to add some red to the background.

here is a pic all cleared up with the wonderful product, purigen.









one of the 4 asoline spixi's i have, there turning out to be great little algea eaters.









any comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> i should be getting some flame moss and p-nana mid way through next week, what i want to do is put the j moss behind the driftwood and let that grow crazy (will be a baby shrimp hideout) than put the flame moss behind the seiryu stone the j moss is behind now and let that grow out.
> 
> i was also thinking about transfering some rotala macandra from another tank at my home to add some red to the background.
> 
> here is a pic all cleared up with the wonderful product, purigen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the 4 asoline spixi's i have, there turning out to be great little algea eaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.




the tank looks GREAT...

and i dig the snails. i need to get me some.

any chance to measure the tubes?

i can't wait to get your old cube and get it set up.


----------



## dekstr

What kind of snails are those?

Great tank! I like the mini-canister filter.
How are you going to hide the equipment inside of the tank?

Edit: Never mind the snail names, you wrote it down!


----------



## bsmith

dekstr said:


> What kind of snails are those?
> 
> Great tank! I like the mini-canister filter.
> How are you going to hide the equipment inside of the tank?
> 
> Edit: Never mind the snail names, you wrote it down!


im going to take out the red sea nano filter after the rapids mini has built up some beneficial bacteria, so that will remove the bulk of clutter on the right of the tank. then im going to get some clear co2 tubing to help hide that a bit. as for the rest i really dodnt know, i could take out everything when i wanted to take a pic but im no professional and my camara sucks so there is no point really. i think when the above mentiond things have taken place i will be happier with the appearence.

thanks for the comments, i like the cannisterfilter too!

ovenmitt: im going to measure the tubes here in a minute.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> im going to take out the red sea nano filter after the rapids mini has built up some beneficial bacteria, so that will remove the bulk of clutter on the right of the tank. then im going to get some clear co2 tubing to help hide that a bit. as for the rest i really dodnt know, i could take out everything when i wanted to take a pic but im no professional and my camara sucks so there is no point really. i think when the above mentiond things have taken place i will be happier with the appearence.
> 
> thanks for the comments, i like the cannisterfilter too!
> 
> ovenmitt: im going to measure the tubes here in a minute.


awesome. lemme know what the results are.


----------



## bsmith

om331, got them measurements bro! 1/2" in. intake and outflow. the i/d and o/d are so close ther was no way i could measure them, even though i was using a yard stick!


----------



## ovenmit331

hahahaha!!! i can just see you and the tiny tubes with a yard stick! awesome.

and i just happen to have some eheim 12/16mm tubing which is ½" I'll swap it out today and let you know how it goes. i know 5' of ½" eheim tubing on drsfostersmith.com is only $3


----------



## bsmith

let me know for sure, maybe since mine is just set up the flow seems like its doing okay. 

how long has your been set up btw?


----------



## ovenmit331

mine's been set up about 2 months. i don't remember the flow being bad at the beginning, but i also wasn't checking. i've changed the filter material once as well.


----------



## bsmith

im thinking that when the carbon is used up i will put a bag of purigen in the area it was.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> im thinking that when the carbon is used up i will put a bag of purigen in the area it was.


yeah, i've definitely though about switching to some other type of fliter material, as the ... "here, roll this around the tube in the canister" media doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> yeah, i've definitely though about switching to some other type of fliter material, as the ... "here, roll this around the tube in the canister" media doesn't really appeal to me.


yeah it is kinda goofy, i might get some of the filter bags and see how they hold up around the tube.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> yeah it is kinda goofy, i might get some of the filter bags and see how they hold up around the tube.


update on changing the tubing in the mini canister...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...-solutions-toms-mini-canister.html#post490560


----------



## bsmith

gost got some wonderfully packed, nice looking flame moss from a friendly tpt member!:icon_smil would you say the cherries like it???

















and a full view, im going to do a wc soon and clean uop the sides.









im going to put the j moss behind the drift wood and try to string it out an much as possible, then put the flam moss behind the stone where the java resides now.


----------



## ovenmit331

here's you old tank with my new setup...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/55393-new-10-cube.html#post492620


----------



## ikuzo

nice flame moss..


----------



## bsmith

ikuzo said:


> nice flame moss..


thank you, just got it from a member.

here are some pics of the "up-scape" (think: upkeep)

left with the j moss behind the wood









right with the flame moss behind the rock









full screen


----------



## ovenmit331

what substrate is that?


----------



## bsmith

ada as II, its the stuff!


----------



## ikuzo

aaah thanks for the new pics, i enjoy it much


----------



## bsmith

i hope the minuta starts to fill in soon.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> ada as II, its the stuff!


i'm thinking of getting some Schultz AquaSoil from Home Depot and mixing it with the eco... thoughts?


----------



## bsmith

never used any potting soil in the aquarium, i have hear good things but seems kinda risky/messy to me?


----------



## ovenmit331

i've only heard good things about it. and it's relatively cheap. and available at home depot.


----------



## bsmith

got some p.nana today and planted enjoy!




























my anubis are "leaking" bubbles from blemishes in the leaves would that be concidered pearling?


----------



## matt s

Looks good.


----------



## ikuzo

wow i like the marsilea carpet. infact i have one too, but it's growing very slow.


----------



## bsmith

ikuzo said:


> wow i like the marsilea carpet. infact i have one too, but it's growing very slow.


more like a tattered rug! i love it but im pretty sure the snails are un planting it, im about to pull them out and throw them in my 55.


----------



## ovenmit331

looks good man. i just put some nana petite in your old cube. i'll have to take some pictures and show ya.


----------



## bsmith

that would be great.


----------



## bsmith

photo update after the planting of my thi erio hottness courtesy or mrkookm!


----------



## Coral Keeper

It looks very nice! Keep up the good work!roud:


----------



## ovenmit331

lookin sharp man!!!


----------



## Pastamancer

Very beautiful! Is that just a standard filter sponge around your filter intake?


----------



## bsmith

here is a little thread i created about making a prefilter.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/52989-diy-pre-filter-shrimp-nano.html

and thanks om!


----------



## bsmith

weekly update, im really liking how everything is filling in since i have taken out the spixis. *-*note*-* anyone with a nano dont get spixis, they will eat your stuff regardles of what you are told!!!


----------



## bsmith

took out the red sea nano filter and am happy with the resulting un-cluttered look!

top









side









left









right, happy the flame moss is starting to look flamey!


----------



## Madfish

looking good....


----------



## bsmith

thank you. 

anyone got any giant hairgrass???? hook it up!


----------



## FrostyNYC

I lovvve your rocks. Where did you get them?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Looks real good! Keep it up.


----------



## ovenmit331

you ever get any giant hairgrass? i've got a 30g hex that grows that stuff like a machine...

also, you should really get an oto. it'll clean that tank wall up REAL quick and they're pretty cool too.


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> you ever get any giant hairgrass? i've got a 30g hex that grows that stuff like a machine...
> 
> also, you should really get an oto. it'll clean that tank wall up REAL quick and they're pretty cool too.


i have some giant hairgrass on the way.

what are you trying to say, whay would i need an oto........:hihi:


----------



## garuf

because every tank needs at least one oto, I've got 7, love the little guys.


----------



## bsmith

i have heard that they are very fragile.

will they eat gsa???


----------



## garuf

Depends, I've known them to but other people haven't. 
My pets @ home oto's where fragile, my local breeder's are hardy little things, It's also worth noting I netted the fish out and into the water after slowly adding little bit's of tank water to the tank over an hour instead of acclimatising them then pouring them in, yet the pet's at home oto's where acclimatised by adding tank water then pouring them in and I had mortalities after 2 day's maybe it's just how you introduce them?


----------



## ikuzo

only nerites eat gsa to my knowledge.


----------



## bsmith

thats what i thought. i just recently started dosing npk in this tank and im hoping that it will help curb the algea.


----------



## Kayen

most ottos in stores are wild caught which is why they are sensitive.
tank bred ones should be definately much hardier.


----------



## bsmith

Viettxboii said:


> most ottos in stores are wild caught which is why they are sensitive.
> tank bred ones should be definately much hardier.


im sure they would look awesome in my tank im just not sure about their usefulness.


----------



## ovenmit331

if you acclimate them correctly, i've found them to be very hardy. and they seem to help with the algae problems too. i personally love em and don't think i'll set up a planted tank in the future without them...


----------



## garuf

You'll be surprised how useful they are, Mine help keep all my wood and rocks algae free, they seem to be always, always, whirring away at something, such a characterful and useful fish.


----------



## bsmith

how many do you think for a ~7g tank with rcs in it already?


----------



## ovenmit331

i have 3 in my 10g, 5 in my 30g (not enough), and 1 in the cube you sent me, but i want to add another.

2 or 3 should be sufficient.


----------



## bsmith

sounds good i just want to make sure to not buy cae's


----------



## ovenmit331

they look totally different. CAE and SAE can look very similiar. check out my 10g thread for a pretty closeup picture of a little cae. 

oto:









cae:









sae:


----------



## ovenmit331

also, oto's are between 1 - 1½ inches long and sae's and cae's are about 2 - 2½inches long when purchased.

the cae from my 10g is now in a 50g and is gettin quite large. 4+ inches now.


----------



## bsmith

Im currently trying to aquire some nice oto's but im having no luck. Here are some pictures from today, after a serious algea scraping!


----------



## ovenmit331

dude. that looks very very awesome! i like the little plants in front of the rock on the right... what are they? and also, the "moss" (???) behind the rocks on the right... what is it?

it looks awesome man. you doin co2 or excel?

also, my tom's canister filter on my 10g (after talking it up so much) started making some terrible noise. I've gotta tear it apart today and find out what the heck is going on with it...


----------



## ovenmit331

check this thread. i think this is how i'm gonna get mine up and running. not sure if it'll work though.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/52946-new-10-cube-new-setup.html


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> dude. that looks very very awesome! i like the little plants in front of the rock on the right... what are they? and also, the "moss" (???) behind the rocks on the right... what is it?
> 
> it looks awesome man. you doin co2 or excel?
> 
> also, my tom's canister filter on my 10g (after talking it up so much) started making some terrible noise. I've gotta tear it apart today and find out what the heck is going on with it...



Thanks allot bro! 

the plants on the right in front of the rock are Eriocaulon sp Thailand, and the moss behind it is Flame moss, it's bad a$$.


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> check this thread. i think this is how i'm gonna get mine up and running. not sure if it'll work though.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/52946-new-10-cube-new-setup.html


I just dont think I have the patience for the wait. Are you going to use hc?


----------



## Madfish

Its looking great in there. I can see a large amount of groth since you took out your snails.


----------



## bsmith

Madfish said:


> Its looking great in there. I can see a large amount of groth since you took out your snails.


Those snails were not a good choice in a nano, maybe in a larger tank where they may be more to eat but not in such a small environment.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> I just dont think I have the patience for the wait. Are you going to use hc?


nope. hairgrass and anubias nana  maybe try a couple other things...  we'll see how the patience thing works out...


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> nope. hairgrass and anubias nana  maybe try a couple other things...  we'll see how the patience thing works out...


Your going to do the waterless thing with Anubis and Hair Grass???

BTW I just got final Evo X pricing!!!


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> Your going to do the waterless thing with Anubis and Hair Grass???
> 
> BTW I just got final Evo X pricing!!!


i think i am. i'm pming Tom Barr about a few things, but i think i'm gonna try it. can you send me a list of the plants you're sending me on monday? schweet!

and evo X pricing... send that to me... now!!! i'm actually having work done to mine right now. should be pushing about 360-380hp by tomorrow morning! hee hee!


----------



## Tigerfortune

Have you considered marimo moss ball? From what I read it is suppose to curb algae problems. I have 3 in my tank but I don't have an algae problem to begin with. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bsmith

Tigerfortune said:


> Have you considered marimo moss ball? From what I read it is suppose to curb algae problems. I have 3 in my tank but I don't have an algae problem to begin with. Just my 2 cents.


Thanks for the advice, however I do have a Marimo Ball in there somewhere!


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> Thanks for the advice, however I do have a Marimo Ball in there somewhere!


i want one. don't those things just SLOWLY grow bigger and bigger? where'd you get yours?


----------



## moogoo

i have a toms rapid mini canister. it's been running with no mods at all for about 2.5 months and it's dead silent with strong flow. I like it a lot. Flow hasn't changed since day 1. There is a flow indicator on the top of the canister to the outflow tube. Check to see that's working sufficiently. It could be that the indicator is jammed somehow, preventing proper flow or something inside the canister itself. i also have just the sponge like you did, thinking the shrimp would be fine. guess not! guess i'll probably find some juvie shrimp in my canister when i go to clean it. 

I'll need to find more dense prefilter sponge where. I know they sell it, just have to find some  i'll let you know if i do.


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> i want one. don't those things just SLOWLY grow bigger and bigger? where'd you get yours?


Yeah I have had mine a few months and have only see growth in the one in my nano (higher light, ei, and co2). Im pretty sure I got mine from the swap n shop.

Here is my ball....











moogoo said:


> i have a toms rapid mini canister. it's been running with no mods at all for about 2.5 months and it's dead silent with strong flow. I like it a lot. Flow hasn't changed since day 1. There is a flow indicator on the top of the canister to the outflow tube. Check to see that's working sufficiently. It could be that the indicator is jammed somehow, preventing proper flow or something inside the canister itself. Thanks for the prefilter diy. i started with just the sponge like you did, thinking the shrimp would be fine. guess not! guess i'll probably find some juvie shrimp in my canister when i go to clean it.


I love my rapids this thing is the underdog of cannister filters. My co2 breaks up and dissolves like a champ and comes out of the spray bar in a fine mist, which is great for my plants. It has also been silent since I have started using it.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> Yeah I have had mine a few months and have only see growth in the one in my nano (higher light, ei, and co2). Im pretty sure I got mine from the swap n shop.
> 
> Here is my ball....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my rapids this thing is the underdog of cannister filters. My co2 breaks up and dissolves like a champ and comes out of the spray bar in a fine mist, which is great for my plants. It has also been silent since I have started using it.


i'll have to check out the S&S then...

also, my hairgrass in the cube i got from you is NOT doing well. you having any luck?

as for the tom's canister... i now have two. however, the one on my 10g started making some terrible rattling noises a couple days ago and i haven't had time to figure out what's wrong with it. i just turn it off at night so i can sleep... grr!


----------



## A Hill

ovenmit331 said:


> as for the tom's canister... i now have two. however, the one on my 10g started making some terrible rattling noises a couple days ago and i haven't had time to figure out what's wrong with it. i just turn it off at night so i can sleep... grr!


The flow will be dieing in a few days, with the noise going away.

I need to call and find out what the warranty covers, mine's less than a year old and has lost it's flow...

Tank looks great!

-Andrew


----------



## ovenmit331

Fish Newb said:


> The flow will be dieing in a few days, with the noise going away.
> 
> I need to call and find out what the warranty covers, mine's less than a year old and has lost it's flow...
> 
> Tank looks great!
> 
> -Andrew


mine lost its flow a couple times but after doing a few alterations everything was running fine for a while. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/55184-flow-problems-solutions-toms-mini-canister.html


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> i'll have to check out the S&S then...
> 
> also, my hairgrass in the cube i got from you is NOT doing well. you having any luck?
> 
> as for the tom's canister... i now have two. however, the one on my 10g started making some terrible rattling noises a couple days ago and i haven't had time to figure out what's wrong with it. i just turn it off at night so i can sleep... grr!


I gave you hairgrass??? Or some hairgrass thats in the cube you got from me???


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> i'll have to check out the S&S then...
> 
> also, my hairgrass in the cube i got from you is NOT doing well. you having any luck?
> 
> as for the tom's canister... i now have two. however, the one on my 10g started making some terrible rattling noises a couple days ago and i haven't had time to figure out what's wrong with it. i just turn it off at night so i can sleep... grr!


I gave you hairgrass??? Or some hairgrass thats in the cube you got from me???

I hate hairgrass, but I havent tried it in any tanks that I have co2 or higher lights in, it was a while ago I tried it.


----------



## ovenmit331

no no... the hairgrass was mine, the cube was what i got from you. lemme re-arrange that sentence...

old: "also, my hairgrass in the cube i got from you is NOT doing well. you having any luck?"

new: "remember that cube i bought from you, well i put hairgrass in it, and it's dying..."

i thought you were trying hairgrass in a tank... maybe i;m just on crack.


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> no no... the hairgrass was mine, the cube was what i got from you. lemme re-arrange that sentence...
> 
> old: "also, my hairgrass in the cube i got from you is NOT doing well. you having any luck?"
> 
> new: "remember that cube i bought from you, well i put hairgrass in it, and it's dying..."
> 
> i thought you were trying hairgrass in a tank... maybe i;m just on crack.


Nope no hairgrass here mang.


----------



## ovenmit331

A Hill said:


> The flow will be dieing in a few days, with the noise going away.
> 
> I need to call and find out what the warranty covers, mine's less than a year old and has lost it's flow...
> 
> Tank looks great!
> 
> -Andrew


grr mine kinda died. getting it warrantied from bigals... i'll post in the tom's canister thread about the trouble...


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> grr mine kinda died. getting it warrantied from bigals... i'll post in the tom's canister thread about the trouble...


That sucks, maybe the co2 in mine is helping the flow.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> That sucks, maybe the co2 in mine is helping the flow.


mine didn't actually start messing up until i stuck the co2 line in the intake...

the impeller doesn't turn anymore. just vibrates back and forth VERY quickly. if i press down on it it'll occassionally start turning. it's running right now, but it was quite a fun procedure to get it working. plug it in, press on the impeller til it starts spinning, and then assemble. not even kidding. then getting the filter back together at the precise moment the intake pipe and outflow pipe are in the tank... yeah, there was quite a bit of water everywhere as i only have 2 hands and needed 4...


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> mine didn't actually start messing up until i stuck the co2 line in the intake...
> 
> the impeller doesn't turn anymore. just vibrates back and forth VERY quickly. if i press down on it it'll occassionally start turning. it's running right now, but it was quite a fun procedure to get it working. plug it in, press on the impeller til it starts spinning, and then assemble. not even kidding. then getting the filter back together at the precise moment the intake pipe and outflow pipe are in the tank... yeah, there was quite a bit of water everywhere as i only have 2 hands and needed 4...


That really sounds like it sucked.  

I have had co2 in mine as long as I have had it, actually it's the reason I got a cannister for it (the mini m that is).

How long have you had yours for?


----------



## ovenmit331

since september. 

and i think the new one i bought is biting the dust as well... this could be terrible.


----------



## bsmith

Some updated pics after Monday cleaning. 










You can see some new weeping moss I just put in. Im waiting for my manzanita to de-tanninize in a bucket untill i attach the moss to it.









In the center you might be able to see some Ludwiga Arctuata, and g.hairgrass I hope starts to grow. That is what I want for the background.









And finally the Flame Rock!


----------



## fhqwhgads

looks good i like how the moss is filling in


----------



## bsmith

fhqwhgads said:


> looks good i like how the moss is filling in


Thanks for the compliment.

I never really thought that moss was that neat untill I got some of the more "unusual" species. Flame moss is real sweet, and I cant wait for my manzanita to get done with prep so I can moss it up!!! :icon_smil


----------



## ovenmit331

yeah, i love your flame moss too. whenever you have a surplus... you know who to call. also, i think that little spiky plant in front of Flame Rock is my favorite...

my ADA AS comes in soon, and then i'll begin the emmersed -> flooded Mini-M project!


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> yeah, i love your flame moss too. whenever you have a surplus... you know who to call. also, i think that little spiky plant in front of Flame Rock is my favorite...
> 
> my ADA AS comes in soon, and then i'll begin the emmersed -> flooded Mini-M project!


You know i'll drop you a pm when it's time for a trim! That little spkey plant is thai erio sp. (or something like that), and I too think it's the stuff kinda hard to keep alive ( I have to dose an a$$ load of Seachem's Iron even with the ADA AS II in effect!!!), but totally worth the effort. Im sure i'll have some extra of that when things warm up alittle in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> You know i'll drop you a pm when it's time for a trim! That little spkey plant is thai erio sp. (or something like that), and I too think it's the stuff kinda hard to keep alive ( I have to dose an a$$ load of Seachem's Iron even with the ADA AS II in effect!!!), but totally worth the effort. Im sure i'll have some extra of that when things warm up alittle in my neck of the woods.


sounds good.


----------



## ovenmit331

check it... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...ew-emersed-ada-mini-m-journal.html#post519266


----------



## A Hill

Looks good! Moss is great. Maybe call it your volcano:hihi: 

Thanks for posting about the Tom's canister, I'm going to go call the customer support now and see what they'll do for my broken one. I only have had it for 8 months or so.. .just with biomedia and some floss:icon_lol: . Nice size but bad execution IMO, It could be sooo much better:icon_frow .

-Andrew

If you want I'll let you know how it goes and if I get someone who speaks english:icon_lol:


----------



## ovenmit331

A Hill said:


> Looks good! Moss is great. Maybe call it your volcano:hihi:
> 
> Thanks for posting about the Tom's canister, I'm going to go call the customer support now and see what they'll do for my broken one. I only have had it for 8 months or so.. .just with biomedia and some floss:icon_lol: . Nice size but bad execution IMO, It could be sooo much better:icon_frow .
> 
> -Andrew
> 
> If you want I'll let you know how it goes and if I get someone who speaks english:icon_lol:


i spoke with someone a while ago about the hoses and it was perfect english... let us know how it goes.


----------



## A Hill

ovenmit331 said:


> i spoke with someone a while ago about the hoses and it was perfect english... let us know how it goes.


Ohh thats great news, So their CS is in the USA and not India? Great! 

(All I can think of is transformers.. I don't want the dam gold package!!!:hihi: )

-Andrew


----------



## ovenmit331

A Hill said:


> (All I can think of is transformers.. I don't want the dam gold package!!!:hihi: )
> 
> -Andrew


hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## bsmith

Update: I went out ang purchased 3 Oto's last Friday. Never having these fish I did allot of research on them before getting them. 

I LOVE THEM!!! My tank is virtually algea free on the sides of the tankm and there is plenty for them to eat on on leaves, drift wood, and my rocks! 

My camera is broke at work and im curently awaiting a new one, will post pics soon!


----------



## bsmith

Here are the new stars of the Show!

















THIS PIC HAS NO IMPORTANCE BUT I LIKE IT.









Whole tank.


----------



## NeonShrimp

I like oto's too! Nice tank by the way, I like the mountain look


----------



## ovenmit331

wow... looks GREAT!


----------



## OhNo123

Aww man, I wish my tank could be like yours. 

I just have some questions for you 
Do you dose any ferts?
How many gallons is this tank?

Thanks in advance! I hope to make my nano like yours as well!


----------



## bsmith

NeonShrimp said:


> I like oto's too! Nice tank by the way, I like the mountain look


Thank you, what side do you think looks more mountain like???



ovenmit331 said:


> wow... looks GREAT!


Thanks, as always!

p.s. got 7 X's in today......delivered 4!!!!



OhNo123 said:


> Aww man, I wish my tank could be like yours.
> 
> I just have some questions for you
> Do you dose any ferts?
> How many gallons is this tank?
> 
> Thanks in advance! I hope to make my nano like yours as well!


Thank you for your kind words.

Yes I do dose fertz, and use diy co2 (2x1.89L bottles) fed directly into my toms mini cannister intake.

I dose ei fert schedule for my size tank (pm me if you want exact amounts) :icon_wink 
tpn and flourish per bottle instructions
Flourish Excel pretty much everyday!

The ADA Mini-M is roughly 6.6g. Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## NeonShrimp

I think the left side is more mountain like. You have to look up to get the full view


----------



## bsmith

NeonShrimp said:


> I think the left side is more mountain like. You have to look up to get the full view


Okay so heres the plan...prolly tomorrow im going to do a semi rescape. I have some nice Manzinita soaking up water and de-tanninizing. I would like to put some behind both back corners that curl up and out toward the front of the tank. If you look at my most recent pics in the left of the tank (at the base of the mountian :hihi you can see some weeping moss I have been acclimating that I am going to tie to the Manzinita!!! 

Thoughts?


----------



## NeonShrimp

That is going to add another demention to the scape and make it look even nicer. Just make sure you don't cover up too much of the already established scaping


----------



## NeonShrimp

By the way ovenmit, I like the white rocks in your scape. I have not seen that before is it painted?


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith782 said:


> Thanks, as always!
> 
> p.s. got 7 X's in today......delivered 4!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Yes I do dose fertz, and use diy co2 (2x1.89L bottles) fed directly into my toms mini cannister intake.
> 
> I dose ei fert schedule for my size tank (pm me if you want exact amounts) :icon_wink
> tpn and flourish per bottle instructions
> Flourish Excel pretty much everyday!
> 
> The ADA Mini-M is roughly 6.6g. Let me know if you have any other questions!


so they're sellin' pretty fast eh? gotten to drive one yet? i've read a bunch about them online. couple guys got them dyno'ed and they both came out less powerful than the IX's by a long shot and both were tuned incredibly richly by Mitsu... .

also, send me your dosing specs...


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> so they're sellin' pretty fast eh? gotten to drive one yet? i've read a bunch about them online. couple guys got them dyno'ed and they both came out less powerful than the IX's by a long shot and both were tuned incredibly richly by Mitsu... .
> 
> also, send me your dosing specs...


I heard about the richness Mitsu put into the tune, someone needs to put one on the dyno and get that a/f ratio around 12-13 and then see what the #'s are.

I have driven one and IMHO, it is everything the IIX-IX is but allot more liveable and much easier to get some oversteer out of in a corner with the AYC.

As far a dosing goes here it is:

MWF-
1/64 tsp Mono Potassium Phosphate
1/64 tsp K2S04
1/16 Potassium Nitrate

TThSat-
TPN (tropica plant nutrition) 2.5ml-3ml
or
Flourish by the bottle directions 1.5ml

Everyday
Excell 2ml after water change 1ml every day after
Flourish Iron 2ml every day


----------



## ovenmit331

NeonShrimp said:


> By the way ovenmit, I like the white rocks in your scape. I have not seen that before is it painted?


nope. not painted. ADA sieryu stones. they aren't really that white. bad camera. they're an awesome grey color


----------



## bsmith

Well im happy to report I think im finally done with the scaping part of the tank. :hihi: 

Put in some choice Manzanita branches and covered them with some nice Weeping moss. Lets hope it wants to weep.

Close Left.









Close Right.









Full from the top.









Full.


----------



## MrJG

Lookin' good man! The driftwood definitely brings everything together and makes the tank look more natural. I must have missed it but whats the little sprig of red you have going in the back there?


----------



## bsmith

MrJG said:


> Lookin' good man! The driftwood definitely brings everything together and makes the tank look more natural. I must have missed it but whats the little sprig of red you have going in the back there?


Thanks. :bounce: 

The red plant is Rotala Macandra.


----------



## bsmith

*Last update for awhile.*

Im not planning on doing anything to it for awhile just letting everything mature for awhile.

Full tank shot









Left side.









Right side.









Here you can see my Erio babies!!!  









Here is a wierd thing, you can see some tiawan or peacock moss that is kind of grafted to my anubis leaf. I have tried to remove it many times but it just keeps coming back and I dont have the heart to snip off the leaf.


----------



## moogoo

@ B

Did you attach the flamemoss to rock over there in that corner? If so, how did you do it? 

oh, your filter looks like it's time for a scrub down  heheh...


----------



## bsmith

moogoo said:


> @ B
> 
> Did you attach the flamemoss to rock over there in that corner? If so, how did you do it?
> 
> oh, your filter looks like it's time for a scrub down  heheh...



I didnt attach it to the rock I just kind of put it in the corner and wedged it between the rock and the corner glass. Let me see if I can find a pic when I put it in....









Are you talking about the filter out flow???


----------



## MrJG

Is that 2 new baby Erio 'Thailand' plantlets there? Lookin' good!


----------



## bsmith

MrJG said:


> Is that 2 new baby Erio 'Thailand' plantlets there? Lookin' good!



Yes it is! They are probly the most satisfying and fulfilling plant I have propigated to date!


----------



## moogoo

bsmith782 said:


> I didnt attach it to the rock I just kind of put it in the corner and wedged it between the rock and the corner glass.
> 
> Are you talking about the filter out flow???


wow. Just wedging it like that and it spread and climbed the rock? I didnt know flame moss did that. I'm excited about what mine will do now as I have it somewhat surrounding a piece of zebra rock. 

and yes, i was talking about the outflow. Seems filled with a lot of gunk.


----------



## bsmith

You saw the pics. it is my first forray into flame moss and I must say it was pretty exciting to see its progressoin.

I think cleaning it would make it more conspicuous, its kinda camo now. :hihi:


----------



## MrJG

Keep an eye on your flow rate. I cleaned my canister filters on saturday thinking the flow wasn't as strong. I got home this afternoon and during my normal tank viewing time I noticed that it was still seriously weak. Broke down the intake and return and cleaned with a stretched out clothes hanger and cotton cloth. The flow is back! Hehe.


----------



## bsmith

MrJG said:


> Keep an eye on your flow rate. I cleaned my canister filters on saturday thinking the flow wasn't as strong. I got home this afternoon and during my normal tank viewing time I noticed that it was still seriously weak. Broke down the intake and return and cleaned with a stretched out clothes hanger and cotton cloth. The flow is back! Hehe.


Ill deff keep an eye on that! :icon_cool


----------



## John7429

Wow. I just spent 40min looking through this thread.

Looks great man.

Time to get goin now... LOL


----------



## Mueller777

John7429 said:


> Wow. I just spent 40min looking through this thread.
> 
> Looks great man.
> 
> Time to get goin now... LOL


 
HAHA, I just joined this forum and saw this thead and looked at it for about the same amount of time too lol

The tank is sick.... I wish I could do that


----------



## NeverEndingNinja

Why can't you?


----------



## bsmith

Mueller777 said:


> HAHA, I just joined this forum and saw this thead and looked at it for about the same amount of time too lol
> 
> The tank is sick.... I wish I could do that





NeverEndingNinja said:


> Why can't you?


Exactly what I was thinking, you see where mine began. With enough research and cumpulsive buying on the net you too can have an asthetically pleasing nano tank!


----------



## bsmith

*New Update!*

My tank has "grown in" a bit and I have rearranged a bit. 

Front









Center Back









Left









Right









Top Mid.









Top









Enjoy.


----------



## John7429

Looks great. 
When you get some MM to share, let me know!


----------



## bsmith

John7429 said:


> Looks great.
> When you get some MM to share, let me know!


Shoot me a pm on a week or so. Ill have a nice clump for you then.


----------



## bsmith

I just recieved some Eriocaulon sp. 'cinereum' from a member on here and cant wait to try out the macro setting on mu new kodak easyshare (dont laught too hard camera/photography afficianatos)! I am really liking the erio species and am thinking about getting as many "nano" sized specimens as possible. 

Does anyone know what the other smallerones are other then cinereum and thai (have both)?


----------



## FelixAvery

wow just read through the whole thing from when i posted here in sept
its come on leaps and bounds and look really brilliant!

only thing is i think you should move the stems to another tank IMO they dont really go with the scape, i love the rest of it though and thoose manzita branches really make it amazing

pleease get some more fish in there: microrasbora !
cany wait for an update withe the new camera


----------



## bsmith

FelixAvery said:


> wow just read through the whole thing from when i posted here in sept
> its come on leaps and bounds and look really brilliant!
> 
> only thing is i think you should move the stems to another tank IMO they dont really go with the scape, i love the rest of it though and thoose manzita branches really make it amazing
> 
> pleease get some more fish in there: microrasbora !
> cany wait for an update withe the new camera


Thanks for the kind words Felix! 

I couldnt agree with you more about the stems, they were sent to me from other members as "extras" and I couldnt bear to just throw them away. So after I switch the substrate in my 29 (hopefully a 37 soon) to ASII I will put the stems back in there.


----------



## bsmith

Here is about the monthly update!

Front...









Right...









Left...









Top Sider...









Full right side...









Any suggestions??? Comments???


----------



## hooha

Very nice! I love being able to see the scape evolve from inception. Once you have a nice medium-sized bush of the macandra going as the focal point it will be great. I would suggest taking out the hairgrass from the middle before it starts spreading under your hardscape and invading the other portions of the tank.


----------



## bsmith

Yeah, I cant really get the hairgrass to do anything, I think ill put it in my home tank.

Thanks!


----------



## John7429

Your flame is looking REALLY nice


----------



## bsmith

I got half of it for sale if you want it....


----------



## John7429

sending PM...


----------



## rasetsu

I think 3-5 white clouds would look great in your tank.


----------



## CL

wow, sooo inspiring


----------



## PhiShY92

cool selction of plants


----------



## swedishchris

Your the Mang. Nice one for the hussy. Nevermind me, just in it for the mini-filter.


----------



## pianomav

Is that downoi right next to the co2 indicator? The one that looks like grass? It's nice.. i wonder if that stays small.


----------



## bsmith

pianomav said:


> Is that downoi right next to the co2 indicator? The one that looks like grass? It's nice.. i wonder if that stays small.


No downoi has crinkly leafs. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/104-Downoi_Pogostemon_helferi.html

The plant I have is Erio. cinereum.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/129-Eriocaulon_cinereum_Eriocaulon_sp_cinereum.html


----------



## pianomav

ok..that's cool. Thanks for the info. This plant looks really nice.. Where did you get yours?


----------



## bsmith

pianomav said:


> ok..that's cool. Thanks for the info. This plant looks really nice.. Where did you get yours?


I got pretty much all of them out of the sns in this site! There are allot of good ppl selling some really nice plants that you (at least I) cant find in pe stores locally. Plus you get them really cheap compared to online retailers, and you ll also get a much better product.


----------



## hooha

bsmith782 said:


> I got pretty much all of them out of the sns in this site! There are allot of good ppl selling some really nice plants that you (at least I) cant find in pe stores locally. Plus you get them really cheap compared to online retailers, and you ll also get a much better product.


agreed.....you can even get some nice plants off of bsmith782 if you keep an eye out


----------



## John7429

hooha said:


> agreed.....you can even get some nice plants off of bsmith782 if you keep an eye out


VERY TRUE!


----------



## bsmith

hooha said:


> agreed.....you can even get some nice plants off of bsmith782 if you keep an eye out





John7429 said:


> VERY TRUE!


You's guys.


----------



## CL

i dont know if this has been answered, if so i couldnt find it but what is that grass looking plant in the back?


----------



## bsmith

clwatkins10 said:


> i dont know if this has been answered, if so i couldnt find it but what is that grass looking plant in the back?


That would be Eleocharis montevidensis.

http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-130.htm


----------



## CL

i thought so, i have some of that in one of my 20 gallons, it grows tall, like 2 feet


----------



## bsmith

I cant get mine to grow much at all??


----------



## CL

i dont know why that would be, it is also sold emmersed at nurseries and is called fiber optics grass


----------



## bsmith

Yeah, go figure. I can grow two different types of Erio's like a champ, but no Eleocharis montevidensis. That grows like 2 feet in other ppl's tanks!!!!


----------



## bsmith

Update, I got some sweet Lava rocks from a guy who lives in Arizona. I LOVE THEM. What do you think???


----------



## NeonShrimp

It looks nice, good placement in your tank. I have some also so thanks for the preview!


----------



## bsmith

NeonShrimp said:


> It looks nice, good placement in your tank. I have some also so thanks for the preview!


You got some of these rocks from Steve? If you did, im sure you are as happy as I am.


----------



## NeonShrimp

I sure did and from the look of them in your tank I will be happy


----------



## bsmith

I was totally stoked when I saw the pics he put up and pp him the payment as fast as I could, I have never seen stones like this before. 

I actually have a bunch of little ones left over after scaping my 37g and my Mini-M!


----------



## John7429

WOOHOO for CRS!


----------



## i shrimp

BSMTH, u have a cute tank and may i say something. You have a messy nice office there. U like car just like how u like your shrimps. Cool.......


----------



## bsmith

i shrimp said:


> BSMTH, u have a cute tank and may i say something. You have a messy nice office there. U like car just like how u like your shrimps. Cool.......


Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Hey do the lava rocks raise your gH/kH/pH?


----------



## macclellan

What's an Erios like that cost?


----------



## bsmith

macclellan said:


> What's an Erios like that cost?


Sending PM.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Any updates?


----------



## bsmith

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Any updates?


Actually there is allot going on in that tank right now.

I removed all of the CRS/CBS and put them in my Crystal tank at home. I also took out as many of the RCS and transplanted them to another tank aswell. The reason I did this was because I am going to be geting some Snowball Shrimp for that tank soon and I didnt want them to cross breed, that would be a waste!

Also after I took out all the RCS I could find I oD'd the tank with excel. Unbeknownst to me this caused a total re-cycle of the tank. I can only assume that the massive amounts of Glutereldehyde killed the good bacteria, which caused an ammonia spike.

My plants have all been hurt by this, especially the mosses which is strange to me but it's still brown.

So in all I will have a practically new scape here shortly as soon as the N levels are safe for some new plants ill post up some pics!


----------



## CL

wow, i had no idea that an od would do that


----------



## bsmith

Here is the aftermath....


----------



## ovenmit331

WOW... all the moss... gone? the anubias?

that flame moss in the back right was AWESOME... 

the good news is that what you have left still makes the tank awesome!


----------



## bsmith

I appreciate it. The moss was deff the worst hit by the Excel OD.


----------



## ovenmit331

how'd the Excel OD happen? did ANY scrap of moss survive?


----------



## MedRed

Have you lost any shrimp from them leaving out of the uncovered tank?the tank?


----------



## bsmith

*Update*

So it's been awhile but I really havent had too much to post about. The tank has been in more or less a holding pattern untill a few things happen...

1. Install my sweet new 2213. Cant do that untill...

2. I rescape. cant do that untill...

3. I take out the AS II that is dust and replace it with good AS I. cant do that untill...

4. The Snowball shrimp I recently aquired reproduce a bit and I feel safe enough to take them out during the rescape. Cant do that untill...

5. I soak the AS I to leach all of the ammonia out...

Now here I am! Cinereum nursery and Snow ball sanctuary!!!


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> how'd the Excel OD happen? did ANY scrap of moss survive?


I OD'd purposely after taking out the RCS that I could find as to kill the remaining ones, so that when I put the Snowballs in there would be no xbreeding.

Whats new Bro?



MedRed said:


> Have you lost any shrimp from them leaving out of the uncovered tank?the tank?


?????


----------



## MedRed

bsmith782 said:


> I OD'd purposely after taking out the RCS that I could find as to kill the remaining ones, so that when I put the Snowballs in there would be no xbreeding.
> 
> Whats new Bro?
> 
> 
> 
> ?????



lol... i was obviously preoccupied when i typed that... Your tank is uncovered right? Have any shrimpies decided to leave the tank without the aid of a net?


----------



## bsmith

MedRed said:


> lol... i was obviously preoccupied when i typed that... Your tank is uncovered right? Have any shrimpies decided to leave the tank without the aid of a net?


Pre occupied with a bottle of Captian Morgan! :thumbsup: 

I figured that was what you were asking but wasnt sure. I have had maybe 1 or 2 RCS feel froggy enough to take that leap of faith. Nothing I was ever troubled about.


----------



## nanojimbo

oh my gosh - HUGE THREAD! awesome photojournalism! you really have turned that tank into something amazing to look at!


----------



## MedRed

btw bsmith... Subie > Mitsu... lol... great journal... your journal was one of the main things that made me join the forum.


----------



## bsmith

MedRed said:


> btw bsmith... Subie > Mitsu... lol... great journal... your journal was one of the main things that made me join the forum.


Come on... Even the Subie loyalists know that's a face even a mother COULD'NT love!!!  


















Thank you for the compliment, that is very nice.


----------



## bsmith

nanojimbo said:


> oh my gosh - HUGE THREAD! awesome photojournalism! you really have turned that tank into something amazing to look at!


Thank you.

When your nano is in your office and you take pics of car's for the internet it's hard not to snap shots of EVERYTHING you do!


----------



## MedRed

ha ha... we'll take this conversation to the lounge or offline. btw... the top pic with the blue sti is a chop. the bottom pic has the real car. 

we'll do battle with our Mini-M's lol


----------



## bsmith

MedRed said:


> ha ha... we'll take this conversation to the lounge or offline. btw... the top pic with the blue sti is a chop. the bottom pic has the real car.
> 
> we'll do battle with our Mini-M's lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## bsmith

I got bored today and decided to install my 2213! This is one quiet filter that packs a good filtering punch. At first I was worried about the flow being waaaay too much, then from the advise from other members that a nice thing about the Eheims is the flow controls that are integrated into the quick disconnects. After not feeling too comfortable about reducing the flow, I remebered what I did with my xp1 on my 37g. I just drilled out the holes that are in the spraybar, not reducing the flow but just reducing the pressure that it came out. Now everything is perfect and I couldnt be more happy.

Here are some pics.

2213 in the cabinet under the tank.









Mess of intake/outflow tubes that are going to be reduced after I feel the 2213 has colonized enough bacteria to efficently control nitrogen in the tank. The Mini canister will be removed and co2 plumbed into the 2213.









Shrimpsaver!









Drilled out outflow.









Happy Snowballs.









Tank shots...























.









Also the tank will be going through some changes in the near future (all photo documented of course). I will be removing the vast majority of Marselia Minuta and replacing it with some more delectible Erio's! Also hopefully my Cinereum's will speed up there recovery after splitting due to replacing the bulb back to a 23w piece instead of the boring 15w bulb so I can cut off the majority of their dead old leaves


----------



## CL

Looks good. Where did you buy your 2213?


----------



## bsmith

clwatkins10 said:


> Looks good. Where did you buy your 2213?



Fshfanatic. :frown:


----------



## CL

bsmith782 said:


> Fshfanatic. :frown:


Is that bad?


----------



## bsmith

clwatkins10 said:


> Is that bad?


No the filter is great. He was banned from the site.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

WHAT?!?!? He was so helpful to us


----------



## MedRed

do you like this filter better than your zoomed?


----------



## bsmith

MedRed said:


> do you like this filter better than your zoomed?


I have only had it up an running a few hours. I will tell you this though, it has way more power, way more media capacity and options, and is very quiet. I also believe that it will disolve co2 better for the fact that there is more media for it to get "stuck" on and it has a better flow desigs (from the top to the bottom).

I really do hate the green tubes and spraybar though. What were they thinking? Also since this is my first Eheim I find the apparatus that bends the hose over the edge of the tank so you can position the spraybay to be very strange and awkward. Im sure ill think of a retrofit in the future though.


----------



## MedRed

hmmm... i'm thinking now... my zoo med is adequate but there isn't much flow... I don't see how that could be rated for a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## bsmith

MedRed said:


> hmmm... i'm thinking now... my zoo med is adequate but there isn't much flow... I don't see how that could be rated for a 20 gallon tank.


Its a joke really. Neither one of those filters (zoomed or toms really there the same, I cant find a difference) has a snowballs chance in hell at filtering a 20g tank properly. It has a hard enough time on a 5.5g!


----------



## CL

lol @medred, everyone is jumping on the 2213 bandwagon. I just bought one 30 minutes ago....


----------



## MedRed

green tubes are a deal killer for me.


----------



## bsmith

MedRed said:


> green tubes are a deal killer for me.


It can be remedied. Send lescarpentier a pm. Im almost certian he knows a way to get rd of it.


----------



## CL

bsmith782 said:


> It can be remedied. Send lescarpentier a pm. Im almost certian he knows a way to get rd of it.


What-chu-mean-by-dis?


----------



## bsmith

clwatkins10 said:


> What-chu-mean-by-dis?


Im sure he know where to get the tubing to replace the green Eheim stuff.


----------



## CL

bsmith782 said:


> Im sure he know where to get the tubing to replace the green Eheim stuff.


Ahh. A few years ago, I never would have thought about putting such a filter on suck a small tank as yours. Your thread was what inspired me to join this forum.


----------



## bsmith

clwatkins10 said:


> Ahh. A few years ago, I never would have thought about putting such a filter on suck a small tank as yours. Your thread was what inspired me to join this forum.


Thank you that is a very nice compliment. I appreciate you reading it in it's entirety. It sure has gotten long!:eek5: 

I never would have either. In the world of dwarf shrimp and over planted aquaria, there is never such a thing as "over filtration".


----------



## hooha

maybe Kyle should give you a finder's fee for every person that joins the forum for your journal 

keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## bsmith

hooha said:


> maybe Kyle should give you a finder's fee for every person that joins the forum for your journal
> 
> keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


I like where your heads at. Also, congrats on the moderatorship at apc, please keep my posts inline!


----------



## hooha

lol, thanks bud. Don't make me get out the moderating stick!


----------



## bsmith

*Can you say centerpiece!!!*

Here is what I have after removing 90% of my marselia Minuta, cutting the rotala in half, and planting my awesome new Erios (Thai and Australia). 

Im just happy it's starting to look decent again!


----------



## CL

wow, awesome erios!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

You just threw away all the plants:icon_eek: Or did you sell them?


----------



## bsmith

I sold the marselia and Rotala. Just like when I do any trim. If you know someone that wants some Mayaca Fluviatilis, im in that perdiciment I dont want to throw it out but it seems no one needs it. It's only $7 shipped.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/70246-mayaca-fluviatilis-7-shipped-priority.html


----------



## fshfanatic

Looking good! I am pleased that the filter is working as well for you as it did for me. You will surely get many years of service from it.


----------



## bsmith

fshfanatic said:


> Looking good! I am pleased that the filter is working as well for you as it did for me. You will surely get many years of service from it.


Thank you Thank you. 

It seems to be working great. I am actually half tempted to keep the Mini canister on there for co2 diffusion and not run it throught the 2213. Everything seems to be working out well and the tank is re establishing itself more and more every day.


----------



## fish_fasinated

looking really nice, the trim did it good i think


----------



## bsmith

fish_fasinated said:


> looking really nice, the trim did it good i think


Thank you.

Im just waiting on it to fill back in. Possibly get a few more Erio sp. then just let it marinate for a while.


----------



## bsmith

*Dual cannister diffusion system!*

Here is a crazy idea I cooked up yesterday. I have the DIY co2 line going into the inlet of the toms mini cannister and diffusing in there. So I thought to myself why not take the Eheim hose and put that on the outflow of the Toms and have that run into the intake of the Eheim? Super diffusion!

The network of hoses on the back and top of the tank. Not pretty but it works well!
























The hose coming out of the outflow of the Toms.









The tank.


----------



## CL

Well thats using your head  Your water is very clear  Good to see those erios perking up


----------



## Bk828

lol crazy hoses
I think if you just let the co2 go in the eheim it will collect in the canister and diffuse just as good that way. Solving the multiple hose problem for sure. 
I diffuse my diy co2 in my fluval 404, just added a limewood airstone by the intake so the bubbles enter the canister already at a very tiny size..

Either way the tank looks good!! The erio is beautiful


----------



## MedRed

do you think you may be going above and beyond in the name of co2 diffusion? i'm using a ceramic diffuser around the back of the tank and not going into the canister, and it is really easy for me to overdose the tank on co2 as it is. I used to have the inlet hover above the diffuser but I noticed a) I was getting a build up of gas in the canister (you can see through the zoo med) and b) I made an unqualified assumption that overwhelming the canister with co2 had to be worse for the aerobic bacteria than not running it in this way. 

Are you having any issues with diffusion. My drop checker is always running on yellow side as is with no extra diffusion help


----------



## bsmith

MedRed said:


> do you think you may be going above and beyond in the name of co2 diffusion? i'm using a ceramic diffuser around the back of the tank and not going into the canister, and it is really easy for me to overdose the tank on co2 as it is. I used to have the inlet hover above the diffuser but I noticed a) I was getting a build up of gas in the canister (you can see through the zoo med) and b) I made an unqualified assumption that overwhelming the canister with co2 had to be worse for the aerobic bacteria than not running it in this way.
> 
> Are you having any issues with diffusion. My drop checker is always running on yellow side as is with no extra diffusion help


Im sure I am! Its what I do. I was just bored and wanted to see how it turned out. I actually tried a glass diffuser at firs but had issues with the pressure being too low for it to work properly. My D/C is always light green. 

I have no issues with diffusion or cannister noise. I think you might be using more yeast in you brew mix. How oftern you you change yours and how much yeast do you use?


----------



## MedRed

ah... there is the explanation... i'm using pressurized.


----------



## bsmith

*Minor update*

I just recieved some Purple Bamboo from a generous member that also included some Green Rotala "needle leaf" too! It prompted me to remove all of the Rotala Colorata and replace it with this new Rotala, as I still have some colorata at home if I want to throw it back in. Also the Erios have rooted themselves nicely and I now expect them to start growing like crazy (or as crazy as any Eriocaulion can that is. )


----------



## MedRed

that purple bamboo looks amazing!


----------



## Justintoxicated

I broke both my toms filters I hate those things. but luckily I was able to repair them using some larger tubing and a hose clamp. The same part broke on all 3 of them...

They also leak if you knock them over, and are hard to do maintanence on. 

Never had a problem with my zoomeds though.


----------



## CL

That bamboo is the kewlest


----------



## bsmith

Im a fan. I just got it yesterday so I hope it will display even more of its glory when it is acclimated to my tank.



MedRed said:


> that purple bamboo looks amazing!


I never had any issues with mine that I didnt cause. It was quiet, diffused co2 well and kept the water cleat. I will say that after a few weeks of filtering it did slow down substantially though.



Justintoxicated said:


> I broke both my toms filters I hate those things. but luckily I was able to repair them using some larger tubing and a hose clamp. The same part broke on all 3 of them...
> 
> They also leak if you knock them over, and are hard to do maintanence on.
> 
> Never had a problem with my zoomeds though.


It is sweet.



clwatkins10 said:


> That bamboo is the kewlest


----------



## Justintoxicated

bsmith782 said:


> Im a fan. I just got it yesterday so I hope it will display even more of its glory when it is acclimated to my tank.
> 
> 
> 
> I never had any issues with mine that I didnt cause. It was quiet, diffused co2 well and kept the water cleat. I will say that after a few weeks of filtering it did slow down substantially though.
> 
> 
> 
> It is sweet.



The little tubing attachment hold down post broke off all 3 of mine. And the stupid flow indicator would get crud in it and clog up the filter. Without the flow indicator and without the hold down post the filters both flow ALOT better now. I fixed them both the same way by putting some larger diameter tubing over the outside of the place where the hold down post goes. The are so fragile I had a 3rd one shipped to my house come already broken! I will never buy one again.

My zoomeds on the other hand has been running flawlessly for years and does not leak when I tip it over while running like my tom's canisters do. Also theres no real way to get inside the motor impeller of the toms for cleaning. IMO they are junk and the zoomeds is worth the extra cash. When operating however they are both about the same, and the toms has a little nicer hardware (plastic pipes).

I need to get a new 3 gallon tank because my magnafloat scratched my acrylic tank REALLY bad. I never found out the cause but something got inbetween the pads and I could not figure it out. I think I'm done with acrylic tanks.


----------



## bsmith

I have an Eclipse System 12 that I keep my CRS in. I like it alot, its very simpe and easy to maintain. Something I feel is important when keping CRS.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

I LOVE Purple Bamboo! How's the tank going?


----------



## CL

Updates?


----------



## CL

clwatkins10 said:


> Updates?


:icon_roll


----------



## bsmith

Nothing exciting really. I took out my erios and purple bamboo and put them in my larger home tank. Right now im thinking about turning the whole unoccupied space into a MM jungle, I like that look. Im also on the lookout for some nano sized color. There is too much green in the tank now and it needs to be livened up. Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## CL

Hairgrass? Downoi?


----------



## bsmith

Im wanting come colorful mid/background plants. I think a field of mm will look nice.



clwatkins10 said:


> Hairgrass? Downoi?


----------



## bsmith

Are there any Purple/pink/red mid/background plants out there?


----------



## CL

erio 'blood' or 'vomit'


----------



## bsmith

I have some of that at home.










Its areally nice plant but really only gets red in the "heart" of the plant and isnt bold enough for this application.

And might I say you are on the ball with these responses. :thumbsup:



clwatkins10 said:


> erio 'blood' or 'vomit'


----------



## bsmith

Nothing too exciting has happened lately. The scape has changed but nothing really drastic. I am however going to be setting up a pressurized c02 system on this tank in the next few days. 

I aquired a 2.5lb co2 tank from a yard sale a couple of months back. Two weeks ago I took it to my local airgas to see what the condition was. They informed me that it needed to be h20 tested and that they would call me in a couple of weeks.. Today I talked to them and they told me that they didnt test it but instead found a in test 2.5lb tank at their facility and were just going to give me that one!

Tomorrow I will be picking it up and hoping to set everything up. 

Pictures will follow!


----------



## bsmith

Here is the new co2 set up and a few pics of the tank.


































And the tank.


----------



## fish_fasinated

looks pretty nice, im rather jealous of the preasureized system. my 20G could used some preasure lol


----------



## CL

The tank looks great! I like how you have put the co2 cylinder in the stand like that :thumbsup:


----------



## bsmith

Thanks. I started pressurized with my 37 about a month ago and now look at what I have! There really is no comparison to DIY.



fish_fasinated said:


> looks pretty nice, im rather jealous of the preasureized system. my 20G could used some preasure lol


I did the same in my other tank just seemed like the best idea. Now to get my plants growing and really deciding on a flora scape...



clwatkins10 said:


> The tank looks great! I like how you have put the co2 cylinder in the stand like that :thumbsup:


On a side note. I will report that the Airgas in my area is really awesome. Not only did they not charge me to H20 test the 5lb tank im using on my 37 but they did the same with this 2.5lb tank. This tank that I gave them in return for the on in the picture was out of test since 1986!:icon_eek:


----------



## John7429

Inspiring


----------



## bsmith

Thanks John. I dont know what it will inspire you to do, maybe rescape your tank or break out the algea scrubber.



John7429 said:


> Inspiring


Its wierd. I havent been to excited about any particular plants lately. I recieved Myriophyllum mezianum from Martin at tropica in a shambles (see pic) from over a week in transit. It has started to grow and I think it will be the perfect plant for the nook in my DW. What do you thinK?

When I recieved it...
http://s147.photobucket.com/albums/r288/bsmith782/?action=view&current=TPN003.jpg

Now!

















Also, I have no idea what to do with this weeping moss.


----------



## John7429

Inspiring to keep up with my tanks. lol

Mine just sit there and don't change


----------



## bsmith

I understand. Its hard to change our tanks without having to spend a bubch of time on money on them it seems. Just look through the journals ans aquascaping sections, its what I do to get a new perspective on things.





John7429 said:


> Inspiring to keep up with my tanks. lol
> 
> Mine just sit there and don't change


----------



## John7429

I'm not sure if thats weeping moss...........


----------



## bsmith

What do you think it is? It is VERY dense and weeps.


----------



## John7429

I hate IDing moss. There's like 389473298734 that look alike. BUT, the reason I said that is because it doesn't seem to droop enough... but what do I know...


----------



## bsmith

You may be correct. It was sold to me as weeping moss. I have had no reason to suspect it as anything else untill now. Now that I look on aquamoss It looks more like singapore moss to me...

http://aquamoss.com/



John7429 said:


> I hate IDing moss. There's like 389473298734 that look alike. BUT, the reason I said that is because it doesn't seem to droop enough... but what do I know...


----------



## LesPaul

simple and very clean 
like that


----------



## bsmith

Thanks. I took out the rock on the right with the Singapore/xmass moss on it and am going to arrange a small pile of the same kind of rocks/path/something.... 



LesPaul said:


> simple and very clean
> like that


----------



## Down_Shift

I didn't finished reading all of your thread, but what happened to the Toms Canister?


----------



## bsmith

I replaced it with the 2213 because after purchasing 2 of them (demise of the first was my fault) I grew tired of the media choices and super weak flow.

I would suggest to anyone with a tank my size or up to a 10g get a 2213. It's well worth it.



Down_Shift said:


> I didn't finished reading all of your thread, but what happened to the Toms Canister?


----------



## bsmith

Put in a new plant yesterday. Lindernia sp. India, it is a nice smaller stem plant with a leaf placement I like. Hopefully it will start to turn purple!


----------



## John7429

Purple huh... that would be nice


----------



## bsmith

I have been searching for some color to put in this tank.

Here is the plant profile.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/192-Lindernia_spIndian_Lindernia_spIndia.html



John7429 said:


> Purple huh... that would be nice


----------



## bsmith

Just a few pics after a little maintinence. I also removed the glob of moss on the driftwood. I think it looks allot cleaner now.


----------



## bsmith

A few new shots.
















.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

I was waiting for an update

What's your lighting?


----------



## bsmith

I have been getting all googly eyed over your avatar ever since you put it up.
This is mine.

















My light is a walmart desk lamp with a 6500k 23w spiral pc.



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I was waiting for an update
> 
> What's your lighting?


----------



## fishboy87

geez, that thing is about a trillionth of an inch away from overflowing!! Nice tank! If you still have that moss, I would try putting it at the very front right of the tank at the base of the wood or just surrounding the base itself. I recommend this providing you don't do that with the tank having that much water in it!


----------



## Craigthor

So how is the flow of a 2213 on the Mini M? Did you have to throttle it back? Just curious as this is what I have for my Mini M that is coming Wednesday. Thanks

Craig


----------



## Badcopnofishtank

This is going to be a beauty.


----------



## bsmith

It's perfect at full throttle. I had to modify the spray bar by shortening it (so it could fit front to back) and I also widened the holes in it too (it has the same filtering capacity just not exiting at such a high pressure). The pics and such are a few pages back if you need a tutorial, or you can just shoot me a pm with any questions. 



Craigthor said:


> So how is the flow of a 2213 on the Mini M? Did you have to throttle it back? Just curious as this is what I have for my Mini M that is coming Wednesday. Thanks
> 
> Craig


----------



## bsmith

Yeah that's the piont of a rimless tank.  I have some flame moss im growinf out to place strategically in this tank, its my favorite.



fishboy87 said:


> geez, that thing is about a trillionth of an inch away from overflowing!! Nice tank! If you still have that moss, I would try putting it at the very front right of the tank at the base of the wood or just surrounding the base itself. I recommend this providing you don't do that with the tank having that much water in it!


Thanks.



Badcopnofishtank said:


> This is going to be a beauty.


----------



## mario_r

I LOVE UR PUG!!!! =p


----------



## Jtang

so what do you have currently stocked?


----------



## bsmith

The only Fauna in the tank is Snowball Shrimp

Flora:
Rotala Verticallaris
Linderna sp. 'india'
Marselia Minuta
Eriocaulion sp. 'sulawesi'
Anubis Nana
Anubis Nana 'Petite'
Myriophyllum Mezianum
Flame Moss

Here are some fresh pics.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

wow! I mean...uh...WOW! So beautiful!


----------



## bsmith

Here is a small update. Nothing new but some b.japonica I recieved in a swap. I really didnt want the plant but I feel obligated to nurse it back to good health and let someone who wants it give it a try. I need to thin out the P.Erectum but im waiting for it to get alittle bit taller before then.

Anyway.

































Enjoy.


----------



## CL

Wow, it looks awesome and so do those fishman pipes!


----------



## bsmith

I like the intake but the outflow not so much (no fault of the fishman). I dont like how the flow is so focused. I have a regular outflow pipe from him onthe way to better disperse the co2 inriched water through out the tank. :thumbsup:



clwatkins10 said:


> Wow, it looks awesome and so do those fishman pipes!


----------



## chase127

looks great, and looks even better with acrylic pipes! the MM is so clean and healthy, all the plants are actually. great job! hows propagating that myrio going?


----------



## bsmith

Myrio is great. Just like any other stem. Trim the top and replant.:thumbsup:



chris127 said:


> looks great, and looks even better with acrylic pipes! the MM is so clean and healthy, all the plants are actually. great job! hows propagating that myrio going?


----------



## chase127

whats the sp again? i know you got it from tropica and it looks different than any other myrio ive grown.


----------



## bsmith

Myrio Mezianum





chris127 said:


> whats the sp again? i know you got it from tropica and it looks different than any other myrio ive grown.


----------



## CL

How do you get plants from tropica? I thought that they couldn't ship to the US for legal reasons.


----------



## bsmith

Well, I posted up some Pogostemon Erectum for sale in the SNS and one of their employees wanted it. We workd out a trade and the rest is history. It really worked out to my benefit because he had shipping issues and decided to send the Myrio and 2 other plants that didnt make it. All I really wanted was TPN+ (which we cant get here in the us) for my plants. I acrually got the Myrio 2 dead plants a 500ml bottle of TPN+ abd a pack of TPN+ root tabs.

Here is the liquid TPN+!!! 








Really fantastic stuff. Dosing EI can be pretty tedious in tanks this small. This allows me to just dose a few ML every other day and have get great growth. I also suppliment with Seachem Fe and dry ferts once a week too.



clwatkins10 said:


> How do you get plants from tropica? I thought that they couldn't ship to the US for legal reasons.


Here are some other random shots, since im finally messing with priority settings on my work camera. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Your shrimp are too cute!


----------



## bsmith

Thanks PC.  It's all in the selective breeding. I cull all the homely shrimp! 



Phoenix-cry said:


> Your shrimp are too cute!


----------



## bsmith

Just got a Solenoid. Im going to put a timer on it and then well be set!


----------



## chase127

thats a nice co2setup you got there 

edit: is that metal cross hooked up to the bubble counter a co2 splitter?


----------



## CL

What is that, a 1lb co2 tank? lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

clwatkins10 said:


> What is that, a 1lb co2 tank? lol


Ooh if it is tell me where I can buy it!!!


----------



## chase127

its called paintballdiscounters.com  16oz=1lb

Although i know BK bought his tank (2lb? maybe?) of off craigslist.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Well I don't have the time or money or space for pressurized, so I'll stick with DIY

unless...Chris, a PM is coming your way


----------



## bsmith

Thanks. The metal cross is a Swagelok neddle valve. It is super duper overkill for our use (so is the regulator) but for what I got it for it was too good of a deal. 
Here is the info on it. 

SS-SS2-D



chris127 said:


> thats a nice co2setup you got there
> 
> edit: is that metal cross hooked up to the bubble counter a co2 splitter?


It's a 2.5 lb tank. I got a super old one from a garage sale I found on craigslist. When I took it to airgas they just swapped it out for me. No hydro test or anything!



clwatkins10 said:


> What is that, a 1lb co2 tank? lol


----------



## bill|408

those are some cute shrimps .. beautiful setup


----------



## CL

Sooo..... The new outtake?


----------



## bsmith

Here you go CL. These are the pics of my bare trimmed nano. Now time for some growth!!!
FTS








Left side. You can see how I hacked my Petiete. I was tired of the GSA covered leaves from the DIY co2 days, well see what happens now.








Right side. OR Lindernia grow out corner.








Top shot.








Finally the new outtake. Looks great doesnt it?









I wish I could remove all of the Java fern from my drift wood. I might have to take it out and soak it in excel OD'd boiling water or something. I was thinking about getting rid of all of it then having Fissidens Fontanious (sp?) draped over the whole thing. I think that would be nice. Also I think I am going to pit some R.Colorata in between the P.Erectum and L.India to add some color to the tank.

Any comments, critiques and criticizems welcome as always.


----------



## CL

Wow, that out flow looks professional! Well done!


----------



## bsmith

The kid doesnt F around.:thumbsup:



clwatkins10 said:


> Wow, that out flow looks professional! Well done!


----------



## bsmith

Last night I removed my drift wood and boiled it for at least 2 hours to kill any plants that might be on it. After I ran cool water over it I took my filter cleaning tooth brush and went over it as well as I could.

This is all in preperation of the Fissidens Fontanus I will be recieving! Now I just need to find the black thread I used to secure the moss to the Manzanits about 20 pages back!!!


----------



## bsmith

Hera re the pics of my progress. I am really excited because I think the fissidens wil grow very nicely in my tank. In about two to three weeks I think the plants will be grown nicely and the tank will be background material. 

Getting the fissidens tied down.


----------



## CL

I can't wait for the fissidens to grow in!


----------



## Craigthor

Nice wood!


----------



## MedRed

Craigthor said:


> Nice wood!


I agree.

P.S.
That's what she said


----------



## bsmith

I always though that it was pretty nice too. I really dont know how much more the Fissidens will fill in because there is really alot on there already IMO.

Do you watch the office too?



Craigthor said:


> Nice wood!





MedRed said:


> I agree.
> 
> P.S.
> That's what she said


----------



## MedRed

ha ha... yes i do.


----------



## chase127

looks good man! what type of lamp is that?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

That's allota snowballs:icon_eek:


----------



## bsmith

I got it from walmart. There is a 27w spiral pc bulb in it. Nice and cheap.



chris127 said:


> looks good man! what type of lamp is that?


----------



## chase127

i thought i saw that lamp at wal mart but doesnt say it can only hold 13w bulbs?


----------



## bsmith

Yeah but I figured it was for incandescent.


----------



## chase127

YOU! have been recruited. Join the Mini M force roud:


----------



## bsmith

Got the AS I Powder in today. I must say it is much smaller then I expected after opening the box. I just cut it open and startrd pouring it in. I am relly happy with it, it really matches the scale of a nano tank mutch better then regular AS.


















































You can see the Regular on the bottom and the powder in top. :thumbsup:


----------



## bsmith

Here is a little different perspective then usual.


----------



## chase127

look at that snowball pile up


----------



## bsmith

Things are filling back in after the deforestation.
FTS's

















Some new inhabitants. Colorful European Ramshorn's









Fissidens









Lindernia and Pogo Erectum with a little Marselia Minuta


----------



## CAM6467

That is some very nice fissidens you've got there!!! I've been messing around with xmas moss.....It's pretty cool, but fissidens is on a whole other level! Keep up the great work. I enjoy this tank a lot.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Wow your Marselia grows fast!


----------



## CL

The tank looks awesome!


----------



## bsmith

This is my first forray into fissidens. I havent had any issues with it yet, it seems to like the higher light, hi tech setup.



CAM6467 said:


> That is some very nice fissidens you've got there!!! I've been messing around with xmas moss.....It's pretty cool, but fissidens is on a whole other level! Keep up the great work. I enjoy this tank a lot.


You arent kidding. Im thinking about trimming in a few days. Kinda like mainenenct so I can keep the full apperance instead of letting it get crazy thick and uprooting the whole thing, then planting sparsely so I can do the whole thing again.



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow your Marselia grows fast!


Thanks.



clwatkins10 said:


> The tank looks awesome!


----------



## bsmith

Just a few "after trim" shots. The Erectum is really going to be full after it grows back from this hacking. Anyone know how to set the camera (kodak easyshare z712 is) so the pics arent so yellow?


----------



## CL

Very nice. Try changing the white balance on the camera.


----------



## John7429

Man... you keep up with your tanks so well bro!


----------



## bsmith

Thanks for the comments fellas.

Here are a few shots. Starting to look ,more natural IMO.


----------



## bsmith

I added a few nice "nano plants". 

FTS

















Rotala Mini type 2.








Rotala Mini "butterfly"








[STRIKE]Ammania "bonsai"[/STRIKE] Rotala Indica








Top view of Fissidens Fontanus








Abstract FTS








This is the best place I could think of for my Flame Moss.


----------



## CL

Dude, it's awesome!


----------



## legomaniac89

I've gotta get me a nano tank. Very nice!


----------



## bsmith

Thanks CL.



clwatkins10 said:


> Dude, it's awesome!


It is not something you will regret. They are awesome. It is so easy to manipulate the layout of the tank and totally change the way it looks with out having to go too crazy.



legomaniac89 said:


> I've gotta get me a nano tank. Very nice!


----------



## CAM6467

Wow. NICE tank. I'm impressed with the simplicity and the style. I, like many others, try to throw too many plants at you, but I may have to make a change after seeing this beauty! Great work..


----------



## asimkhatri

Awsome tank.. wt r the lightings ?


----------



## bsmith

Thanks. I too am guilty of seing a nice plant and trying to "smash: it into the nano. After doing this for a couple of years I think I have gotten a good guage for what will and will not work. 



CAM6467 said:


> Wow. NICE tank. I'm impressed with the simplicity and the style. I, like many others, try to throw too many plants at you, but I may have to make a change after seeing this beauty! Great work..


Funny you should ask. Currently I am using a Wal-Mart desk lamp, but after looking through UglyGenious' thread I thought that the idea of 2 of Ott Lites desk lamps would look great and work well. I have been scoping them for a couple of weeks. Then after a question was prompted by another member about what I wold do if I had to do it again I checked their site to post a link up for them. This is what I found. I thought they were kinda expensive but with this deal I couldnt pass. So in a week or so I will have some awesome new nano lighting!!!



asimkhatri said:


> Awsome tank.. wt r the lightings ?


----------



## ldk59

bsmith782 said:


> Funny you should ask. Currently I am using a Wal-Mart desk lamp, but after looking through UglyGenious' thread I thought that the idea of 2 of Ott Lites desk lamps would look great and work well. I have been scoping them for a couple of weeks. Then after a question was prompted by another member about what I wold do if I had to do it again I checked their site to post a link up for them. This is what I found. I thought they were kinda expensive but with this deal I couldnt pass. So in a week or so I will have some awesome new nano lighting!!!


That's it, we are officially blaming UG for this  My twin pack of Ott lights should be here next week as well :thumbsup: Mini-M should be arriving via UPS any
moment now ...


----------



## bsmith

I'm happy to hear that you ordered them aswell. Really a heck of a deal.


----------



## bsmith

I recently switched dealerships and a few things with my tanks. Check it!
New office








New stand
































The tank and new lights!!!


----------



## CAM6467

Is that a little water damage I see in that stand?!? Ha ha! Nice set-up. That's going to be very nice very soon!


----------



## bsmith

I didnt even notice it untill I posted the pics. I did it this morning after I shimmed the stand. When I filled the tank up to the rim the intake tube hit the top of the rim. When the water is that full it caused it to leak over the side!!! I looked at the tank and was like why did the level go down. After in spection that is what I found.

I actually thing in a month or so im going to take it ans spraypaint it. Not sure what color. If I wait too long to do that ill just wait a little longer and build my ADA style stand. :thumbsup:



CAM6467 said:


> Is that a little water damage I see in that stand?!? Ha ha! Nice set-up. That's going to be very nice very soon!


----------



## Craigthor

Nice, those lights look like a nice pair over the tank.

Craig


----------



## bsmith

Thanks Craig. 

After closer inspection it seems that I have a staghorn breakout on my lower plants. Its amazing what 2-3 days of low/unstable co2 can do in a higher tech tank. Thing is I didnt even run my lights long at all during the move. I guess we really do walk a fine line. Also there was alot of stirring up of the substrate happening on the 15mile trip home and then to the new job. Im sure that aided in its arrival. Im sure that with everyhing being back to normal it will be gone in a week. No big deal.


----------



## bsmith

Just a few new pics. Im getting familiar with my new work camera.
http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i244/ajohnson13/funnies/ATT1672773.jpg
http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i244/ajohnson13/funnies/ATT1672773.jpg









Algea!!!









This is the reason im getting rid of my India, Rotala Indica.


----------



## CL

I see you got some pretty sweet new lights. I was about to show you this t5 fixture. I think it is 14 inches http://www.gulfaquaria.com/ecot5fimi14.html


----------



## bsmith

That looks great. I am happy with the ott's. They dont make the tank perl like my 37g but thats probly for the better. I actually just did a pretty large trim and need to update.


----------



## bsmith

I have been algea free since Thursday or so. It really amazes me how fast things can go awry when the lighting or co2 gets upset. Now that things are back on track and I have done my first trim since the move (thursday) I can get down to growing plants and making my shrimp happy!

I recently purchased a few items from Aquaticmagic on ebay (glass bubble counter/co2 tubing /co2 suction cups). Everything arrived fine and in a timely mannor except my glass bubble counter. Funny thing is that was the main thing I needed and purchased the other things just because I saved on shipping. I notified them in Friday and got an email today that all I would need to do is send them a pic of it. No big deal when I go to work tomorrow it is as good as done. 

But, me being the impatient guy I am already purchased a DoAqua! MusicCounter  and am eagerly awaiting its arrival. It's funny this piece of equipment (music counter) is what sopurred me to look online for a bubble counter anyway. So I guess it all works out in the end. Hopefully this will be in good shape when i get it.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Woah what kind of CO2 tank is that?


----------



## bsmith

Just a 2.5lb. I found one a while back at a garage sale and traded it in at a local airgas for one that had been recently h20 tested.



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Woah what kind of CO2 tank is that?


----------



## bsmith

Got me a sweet new bubble ounter today. This is my first glass one but I like how it can be positioned on the back glass of the tank.


----------



## Phoenix-cry

I love the filled to the tipy top look! Gives it a beautiful cube of water look!


----------



## bsmith

Phoenix-cry said:


> I love the filled to the tipy top look! Gives it a beautiful cube of water look!


I keep a cup of water under my desk just for that reason.


----------



## bsmith

Not much going on. I just thought this was funny. 

I enjoyed my ribs for lunch so I thought I would share with my shrimp/snails.


----------



## CL

whoa, are you serious!? 
That's crazy.


----------



## bsmith

Little update. My 'butterfly' is coloring up decently, probly due to the light show above the tank.









































Indica









Lights


----------



## Craigthor

I think you can get one more light on there


----------



## ldk59

I think he'll be the 1st to hang a FNI 70 watt Halide over a Mini-M :fish:


----------



## bsmith

A halide would be great, but probly pretty impractical.

Some fresh pics.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

How do you get your Marselia so thick and green and algae free?!?!!


----------



## bsmith

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> How do you get your Marselia so thick and green and algae free?!?!!


Thats nothing, check this out...

















And what I just did!









Really it is just allot of light and allot/steady Co2. Remember I have a 26w spiral PC and 2-13w ottlight reading PC's over this tank.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Wow I have alot of light but not steady CO2. Is that also how you get it to stay single-lobed? Mine have 3 and 4 lobes...


----------



## bsmith

You are correct.


----------



## monkeyruler90

whoaa, thats a thick carpet!


----------



## FSM

The tank looks like the land of unwanted desk lights.


----------



## bsmith

They all serve their purpose.


----------



## MPrudent

Holy bleep...You ripped up the whole carpet!


----------



## FSM

bsmith782 said:


> They all serve their purpose.


I think you missed the joke.


----------



## bsmith

Some new progress after the recent deforestation.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

It's so...empty:eek5:

Is that the new Oracle Nano drop checker?


----------



## bsmith

Im going to try to get a forground of the trithura going. Lets see what happens.









My new toy!


----------



## bsmith

Just you wait. Im thinking about doing a pic a day with the Marselia to chronicle the growth.

It's the "nano" drop checker. :icon_smil



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> It's so...empty:eek5:
> 
> Is that the new Oracle Nano drop checker?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

bsmith782 said:


>


How much for that older drop checker? I assume it's this one?


----------



## CL

bsmith782 said:


> Im going to try to get a forground of the trithura going. Lets see what happens.


WooHoo!


----------



## bsmith

Here are some new pics. I have some stems of r.vietnam and wallichi and also some bacopa pink that will hopefully color up nicely in this tank. I also think I am done with the minuta. It is a great plant but man what a pain when you rip it all out. I have had it sparse and about as dense as I care to have had it and feel it is time to move on in the near future.

Some action shots of one of my red ramshorns.

















































Snowball w/eggs.









Fissidens Fontanus. Its amazing how fast this stuff grows when it's happy.


----------



## bsmith

Little abstract.


----------



## legomaniac89

That Fissidens is A-MAZ-ING!


----------



## CL

legomaniac89 said:


> That Fissidens is A-MAZ-ING!


Exactly what I was going to say roud:


----------



## A Hill

Is anyone else in the office wondering where their desk lamps have gone?

What a great tank I just skimmed through the thread since I haven't in ages.

Do you still have the stem you got from tropica somewhere that was a really neat stem.

Keep up the craziness,
-Andrew


----------



## bsmith

No I sure dont. That was myrio mezianum. 



A Hill said:


> Is anyone else in the office wondering where their desk lamps have gone?
> 
> What a great tank I just skimmed through the thread since I haven't in ages.
> 
> Do you still have the stem you got from tropica somewhere that was a really neat stem.
> 
> Keep up the craziness,
> -Andrew



Few pics of the new additions on Thursday. These were all take minutes after putting them in the tank. They look much better now.


----------



## bsmith




----------



## monkeyruler90

nice shrimp


----------



## CL

Incredible shrimp! I wanted those crs and cbs so bad haha. I assume you got those from Craig?


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Incredible shrimp! I wanted those crs and cbs so bad haha. I assume you got those from Craig?


 
:hihi: sure did. I will have more later I'm sure.

PS CL you have to help me spend some money I need to order some more stuff.

Craig


----------



## A Hill

Aren't shrimp addicting to photograph? They're so hard to get perfect pictures of for me with my crappy camera and magnifying glass combo.

Also, are those snow balls or blue pearls? Depending on the picture I feel like I'm seeing both... 

-Andrew


----------



## CL

A Hill said:


> Aren't shrimp addicting to photograph? They're so hard to get perfect pictures of for me with my crappy camera and magnifying glass combo.
> 
> Also, are those snow balls or blue pearls? Depending on the picture I feel like I'm seeing both...
> 
> -Andrew


They are snowballs. His white balances is just off a little.


----------



## bsmith

I really like the way the tank is looking right now. After everything grows out it should look very full and lush.
















Rotala Indica








Rotala "butterfly"








Rotala Mini Type 2








Some happy Trithura Sp.








The funny thing about moss. I havent had Flame moss in this tank for at least 6 months and now I have a big clump coming from no where!


----------



## Outlawboss

That fissidens is fantastic! Not only is it true, but that was fun to say.


----------



## speedie408

B. Thanks for the butterly. I'm not sure why they're not super red in your tank like how I've seen other butterfly's but I'll see how they do in my tank.


----------



## bsmith

Just thought I would post some pics before the trim.


----------



## bsmith




----------



## Bonefish

That is some of the happiest fissidens I've ever seen. :icon_bigg Great tank. The shrimp seem to be loving it, too!


----------



## ldk59

Tank is looking good roud:

Love that Moss!

Larry


----------



## PRSRocker3390

Your tank is amazing! I love the fissidens.


----------



## bsmith

People sure do get wood over my fissidens for sure. 

It really seems to make no gripes to me. Actually, like most mosses, I have stripped it all off the wood with almost nothing that can bee seen by the eye only for it to come back with a vengeance.


----------



## CL

Awesome fissidens 
Time to split those erios!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

bsmith said:


>


What's that thin plant next to the Ammania?


----------



## bsmith

clwatkins10 said:


> Awesome fissidens
> Time to split those erios!


Yeah, I have to do a trim tomorrow and am going to split those guys up into even more trithura lawn goodness.



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> What's that thin plant next to the Ammania?


Rotala Macandra green.


----------



## lookin_around

Tank looks great! I am still gonna have to get some shrimp from you sometime to throw in my 2.5...I can just never make up my mind with that thing.


----------



## bsmith

Small update before the trim.
FTS's
























R.Mini Type 2 (I just love this plant, it looks soooo delicate)








R.Macandra "green"








Trithura sp.








Berried CBS


----------



## rrrrramos

I don't know if you're still going for the carpet of Trithura sp., but I'm totally digging the way it looks now. 

Also, your Rotala's aren't pearling enough.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Just stumbled onto this journal, and man is it awesome. Not only is the tank great looking, but you gave me the answer to a problem I have been trying to solve! I have a 2213 in my 15 gallon long that has too strong a current for a my tetras and hatchetfish. I am going to drill the spraybar out as you did to maintain the flow but slow down the current.


----------



## bsmith

Glad I could help. There is deff quite a bit of info in this long a## thread that could help out someone for sure.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

This is also not the first time your questions/observations helped me out. You asked about dosing iron (can't remember the thread) and TPN and DPTA vs EPTA iron and from that, I researched and found a local supplier called Tailored Aquatics who sells micros with DPTA iron that is very reasonable (comparable to Flourish) in price and I am now rocking that in my smaller tanks and I'm already starting to see a difference in my red plants. 

I had been away from TPT for a while because of a job change, but man, every time I come in here I learn something. Too cool.


----------



## bsmith

I just recieved some Rotala macandra "narrow leaf" im super excited about. I think it will add an excellent contrast to all of the different greens I have.
FTS








Fissidens








CRS
















Rotala mini type 2
















Rotala macandra "narrow leaf"








Gravid CBS


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow! Love that Rotala mini....gorgeous plant.


----------



## RianS

you've come a long way.
totally digging your rotala forest


----------



## bsmith

Thanks for the kind words Rian. I need to post some pics. Recently I put a black background on the tank and it has made a HUGE improvement. The only thing I dont like about it is that it does not allow me to see my do aqua bubble counter, oh well. I think I will do the same on my 37g aswell. It just makes the whole tank look so much cleaner.


----------



## CL

I was just about to ask for some updates after seeing your for sale thread.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

bsmith said:


> Rotala Macandra green.


Sorry for the late response, but is it easier or harder to care for than the regular Rotala Macandra? The APC link doesn't have much info on it:icon_neut


----------



## bsmith

Its about the easiest rotala I have cared for thus far.



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Sorry for the late response, but is it easier or harder to care for than the regular Rotala Macandra? The APC link doesn't have much info on it:icon_neut


Here are some pics I took today. What do you think about the back ground?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Black background is awesome. I did it in my planted 15 gallon and really regret that I can't do it to my 20 and my 125 (since I can't get back there and I dont' want to restart).


----------



## CL

The stems look great. I'm diggin' the erios growing out in your foreground as well


----------



## bsmith

Well then, here are some pics for you CL. Things are progressing slowely but surely with the Trithura sp. carpet.



























CL said:


> The stems look great. I'm diggin' the erios growing out in your foreground as well


There really is not much else to update. Everything is growing nicely and I have decided to take off the extra 27w spiral pc light. It would make things pearl very nicely but I believe it contributed to staghorn popping up in random places and just an extra amount of algae I didnt want to deal with. I did receive a couple ne rotalas from a member that im growing out in here but still not sure if I will use them. R.Super Red/Japan (un named still I think) and Rotala Belem.

Super Red/Japan








Belem








I also added R.macandra narrow a few months back but didnt feel the need to update because of it. Reminds me of Ludwigia Arcuata but grows slower and doesn't 'bush' as much.


----------



## Bmonarch

Awesome tank man! I'm very jealous of all the beautiful shrimp in there! I just need to hurry up and buy myself an ADA tank, those things are always the best lookers!


----------



## bsmith

The certanly are wonderful tanks after they are setup. If you ave any questions please feel to ask me. roud:



Bmonarch said:


> Awesome tank man! I'm very jealous of all the beautiful shrimp in there! I just need to hurry up and buy myself an ADA tank, those things are always the best lookers!


Some updated shots. I know things are looking strangs, but remember I am kind of using this as a grow out untill I can move some of the rotalas to my 37 at home.:biggrin:

Finally got another Music counter. thanks Tony.









Side FTS








FTS








Left








Right








R.Mini Type 2








R."super red"
























R.Vietnam








R.Wallichi








R.Macandra Narrow








Trithura








F.Fontanus








R.Indica








R.Macandra Green










"The fruits of mt patience"


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Every time you update this thing it looks better. How does everyone have tanks without a a single spec of algae in it? My tanks are relatively algae free, but CO2 injected or not, I always have a tiny bit of algae on the outlets and plants close to the outlet. Do you guys just prune off the little bits of BBA before your pics, or is there a secret weapon I'm not aware of?


----------



## SearunSimpson

For lighting, have you considered having both the lights behind the tank side by side, reaching forward from front to back? I just thought that it might clear up the area surrounding the tank so it would not be so distracting, and that way the tank would be featured more.


----------



## bsmith

My Macandra Green is just covering up the outflow bar. There is little tufts of BBA on it by the holes. This is just a pretty low lit tank with tons of co2 pumped into it. The super high co2 is the key I believe. 



2wheelsx2 said:


> Every time you update this thing it looks better. How does everyone have tanks without a a single spec of algae in it? My tanks are relatively algae free, but CO2 injected or not, I always have a tiny bit of algae on the outlets and plants close to the outlet. Do you guys just prune off the little bits of BBA before your pics, or is there a secret weapon I'm not aware of?


As if it didnt look modern enough already...

















I like it. Ill keep it like this for a while and see how the plants do. Unfortunately I cant put the other light behind the tank, there are tubes coming up through holes I drilled in it for filtration. 



SearunSimpson said:


> For lighting, have you considered having both the lights behind the tank side by side, reaching forward from front to back? I just thought that it might clear up the area surrounding the tank so it would not be so distracting, and that way the tank would be featured more.


----------



## R33 GTR

this mini look awsome i like the macandra green and yor Trithura i the F.Fontanus i wish we had those plants in Puerto Rico we only have very few plants.


----------



## CL

That's a lot of plants! This is the fullest it has looked in a while 
Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127

Dayum! beautiful tank....


----------



## WibblyPig

Hmmmm, somewhere near Lindbergh around Kirkwood Outfitters? (even number so it's on the south side of Manchester)


----------



## bsmith

I used to work at Kirkwood Mitsubishi. Now im in Ellisville selling KIA's and Mitsu's for Jim Butler. 



WibblyPig said:


> Hmmmm, somewhere near Lindbergh around Kirkwood Outfitters? (even number so it's on the south side of Manchester)


----------



## bsmith

I purchased an ADA 60-P yesterday for when my dealership moves to our new location. It is a brand new building and very contemporary so this and the new P are going to fit in very well. I believe I am going to put this tank in my sales managers office but revert it to low tech so he doesn't have to worry about much and let the P be the technology show. 

Some fresh pics after taking out the Macandra Green and splitting a few Trithura.


----------



## bsmith




----------



## Chafire

Tank looks amazing!


----------



## bsmith

Chafire said:


> Tank looks amazing!


Thank you. 

UPDATE:

I had to take the fissidens off of the DW because it seemed to be producing spyrogyra and for those that dont know about it, it seems to thrive in a good plant environment so no turning up the co2/reducing lights to kill it. The fissidens was gettinf too thick imo anyway. Its nice to see the wood. 

Some pics. Dont mind the baby shrimp food on the surface, it was snack time.


----------



## ldk59

The tank is looking very healthy roud:

If you ever want more Fissidens just let me know...
(I have some that came from a very good source) :wink:

Larry K


----------



## bsmith

ldk59 said:


> The tank is looking very healthy roud:
> 
> If you ever want more Fissidens just let me know...
> (I have some that came from a very good source) :wink:
> 
> Larry K


Thanks Larry. I feel it is missing something but havent found that plant/s yet. I think that the rotala 'super red' has reverted to something and is not what it should be. I also think I need new 13w bulbs.


----------



## CL

Gotta love that moss in the corner 
I love that foreground. So jealous.


----------



## bsmith

CL said:


> Gotta love that moss in the corner
> I love that foreground. So jealous.


Just like me, a little off. Dont really have any idea where it came from but I cant bring myself to pull it off. 

It is a painfully slow growing process. I think I will carry it over to the 60-P when I set it up but thats about the only think that I know for sure as far as the scape.


----------



## Craigthor

Looking good!


----------



## westmv

I like your nano tank....

If you decide to add some Nano fish to your tank check out the following if you havent already.

Badis Badis
microrasbora kubotai
microrasbora Galaxy
dwarf Sunset Gourami
crystal rasboras
sparkling gouramis
dwarf corydoras
dwarf loach
dwarf variegated guppy

All these are true dwarf's ie very small and in your nano will measure look great they will be no more than a 1 cm in length other than the Dwarf sunset which will be a little larger (still very dwarf)

Check them out on line they are all very beautiful fish.


----------



## bsmith

I just added some Didiplis diandra and LOVE the way it makes the tank look. Now there is a nice contrast between all the greens and leaf shapes.


----------



## CL

Hey, that looks great! Things are looking a lot better.
Now for a hardscape...


----------



## bsmith

Ill hardscape with my plants. Maybe I can find some cool innert little rocks to spice things up.


----------



## bsmith

Just got some Staurogyne sp. 'Tropica' and am hoping it perks up in a couple of weeks. Looks real good IMO.


----------



## ovenmit331

still gorgeous. LOVE all the changes.

and a 60-P GELUSS!


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> still gorgeous. LOVE all the changes.
> 
> and a 60-P GELUSS!


Whats the word partner?


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith said:


> Whats the word partner?


the word is... decade. which is how long it's been since i was on here.

I think i jumped in too deep and drown. going back to SIMPLE. my Mini-M, ONE short plant to cover everything, and RCS only for now. about to start a daily/weekly picture thread i think. I'll link ya.

how's the car business goin?

and again, you're tank always made me jealous. such nice work.


----------



## bsmith

Business is great (depends on what dealer your asking though). About a year ago I left the Mitsu dealer I was at to sell KIA's and Mitsu's and all has been great since then. Not that it was bad but now its just better. Bought a new house and have a baby due August 29th!


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith said:


> Business is great (depends on what dealer your asking though). About a year ago I left the Mitsu dealer I was at to sell KIA's and Mitsu's and all has been great since then. Not that it was bad but now its just better. Bought a new house and have a baby due August 29th!


congrats on the house.... and the BABY! tell her to have it 19 days early... 

also, why'd you go with the outflow on the back glass aiming forwards?

and what filter are you running?


----------



## bsmith

ovenmit331 said:


> congrats on the house.... and the BABY! tell her to have it 19 days early...
> 
> also, why'd you go with the outflow on the back glass aiming forwards?
> 
> and what filter are you running?


I just really didn't want to have any dead spots with flow in this tank and figured that would be the best way to achieve that. I have a 2213 on it. Great little guy. It is also dissolving the co2 for me.


----------



## ovenmit331

bsmith said:


> I just really didn't want to have any dead spots with flow in this tank and figured that would be the best way to achieve that. I have a 2213 on it. Great little guy. It is also dissolving the co2 for me.


wow. 2213. big time.  specs on that tank say it's for use on a tank up to 66 gallons! 

I've got an Ecco 2232 i used to have on a 30g hex tank. I may switch to that eventually as I've still got a Tom's Mini canister filter on the Mini-M.

Also, do you have a pre-filter sponge on there? I bought one from drsfostersmith.com but it's freaking HUGE. it'll fit the intake but the sponge is like 2" x 3" which is MASSIVE in that tank.


----------



## Lindo

Love your tanks

and just to give you a chuckle. My husband is the state manager for parts/servicing for toyota...

Definitely been interesting here.


----------



## bsmith

Lindo said:


> Love your tanks
> 
> and just to give you a chuckle. My husband is the state manager for parts/servicing for toyota...
> 
> Definitely been interesting here.


I could only imagine. 

This may be the last set of pics for this tank in this incarnation. Soon (hopefully) I will have finished the stand for my 60-p and will transfer the co2 system and the majority of harder to grow plants from this tank to it. 

















































































I think since there is a rogue Crypt in there that I have no idea where it came from that is the direction I should go in when I take out the high lighters from the tank. We shall see.


----------



## A Hill

That vomit foreground looks amazing. Great tank as always.

-Andrew


----------



## bsmith

Thank you Andrew. Unfortunately it will not be residing in this tank for much longer but in an even better ADA glass house.

Here...

So check it out and see what you think.


----------



## bitFUUL

A very long thread.... and a very nice setup... keep up the great coverage.


----------



## bsmith

bitFUUL said:


> A very long thread.... and a very nice setup... keep up the great coverage.


Yeah it is silly long. It should be pretty exciting here in a bit because I am going to be transitioning to a low tech tank with lots of crypts here in a few weeks after my newly set up 60-p (you can check out that in my sig, not long at all...yet!) cycles. 

Thanks for the compliment BTW.


----------



## bsmith

Now the de-forestation begins. I tore out my Rotala Vietnam and 3 of my Erio blood vomit (aka trithura sp.). I cant decide if the indica will survive a non co2 injected environment or if I will have to tear it out as well. In a week or so (hopefully) it will be completely low tech and off the juice.


----------



## bsmith

The tank has now finally become a low tech tank. No more co2 and now im going to put a 9w twist bulb in the fixture. My CRS have been breeding great since I purchased a RO/DI water filtration unit and I actually really like the way it looks with the crypts and tropica 049. Well see how that turns out with lower light and no co2 but I suspect that it will be just fine due to its slower growing nature.


----------



## jinx©

It's been awhile since I've been through this thread, heck it's been awhile since I was on the forums...lol...The tank looked great, and I'm sure any direction you take it will end up looking great again.

And a belated congratulations on the baby and the home B.roud:


----------



## bsmith

jinx© said:


> It's been awhile since I've been through this thread, heck it's been awhile since I was on the forums...lol...The tank looked great, and I'm sure any direction you take it will end up looking great again.
> 
> And a belated congratulations on the baby and the home B.roud:


Thank you. It's certainly a fun and exciting time in the Smith household. Ella is due the 29th of this month so were just waiting for her arrival. :smile:

Some updated pics of the shrimp lair.


----------



## bsmith

Im pretty excited I just ordered 5 Clithon Corona (horned bumblebee nerite) for this tank. I really have had no interest in snails since I was a child and had apple snails but these guys are just too cool plus they eat the crap out of algae. Ill take some updated pics of the tank as soon as they get in.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Man, you're brave to have paper right against the tank with it filled right to the top like that.


----------



## bsmith

Just got My Clithon Corona's in the tank today! They are even more neat then I was expecting. About the size of a pea im sure the will go to town on the algae that is in the tank. Plenty of food for them with the algae and the shrimp food that doesn't get eaten.


----------



## mr2

bsmith said:


> im going to put m.marselia in the forground and maybe a few petite nana in the rear, as far as the fauna, some rcs and a black ct betta.
> 
> PS. try to find a subaru dealer with a nano cube in his office :icon_wink good eye though!




lol i know this is old but I am a subaru dealer with a 1.5 gallon on my desk what are the odds! sweet tank you have there


----------



## bsmith

mr2 said:


> lol i know this is old but I am a subaru dealer with a 1.5 gallon on my desk what are the odds! sweet tank you have there


Yeah, were cool dealers. :icon_cool

A few recent shots. Cant wait for this baby to burst.


----------



## mr2

How do you get away with all these rescapes and pics, your manager must be way cool. Im lucky if i can change the water once a week in my 1.5 desk tank, and I still have to hear about how I should be pounding the phones. Also how do you keep the desk clean and not water damaged, I use a piece of a spill pad that I get from the techs but it is pretty ugly


----------



## rickztahone

wow, you have some great quality CRS's. my only hope is that i can get them to breed in my water, because i am not complicating my setup by adding an RO unit.


----------



## bsmith

mr2 said:


> How do you get away with all these rescapes and pics, your manager must be way cool. Im lucky if i can change the water once a week in my 1.5 desk tank, and I still have to hear about how I should be pounding the phones. Also how do you keep the desk clean and not water damaged, I use a piece of a spill pad that I get from the techs but it is pretty ugly


My manager is a cool guy. He suggested me to the owner/GM and they kinda persuaded me from the dealer I was at. So the tanks were agreed upon before I even cam to this dealer. 

Plus, were in a location that is only 2 years old. Everything is very contemporary and the tanks really fit in. After seeing my tanks the finance manager who I am very good friends with set up a 60g SW cube and i helped him out a bit with that! I now really have a good perspective of how much more money SW can cos then FW.



rickztahone said:


> wow, you have some great quality CRS's. my only hope is that i can get them to breed in my water, because i am not complicating my setup by adding an RO unit.


Thank you. 

I dont really understand your comment about RO being complicated though. RO water really UN complicated my deal because it allowed the shrimp to flourish giving me quite a lot more flexibility with things. Now if your tap water is suited for these guys then I understand but if not please elaborate. 

I just put the Habrosus corydoras I got for my 60-p in to this tank. They did not like the high co2 levels that I keep in the p. So far they are quite a bit more active in this tank and I just with I would have moved them earlier.,


----------



## bsmith

A few new shots. Recently put a couple new crypts in the mix. Moehlmannii and Nurii.


----------



## Option

Do you place a cover on top of the cube? I've heard that shrimps are good jumpers...you ever have problems w/ that?


----------



## bsmith

No cover. IME the only time you will get jumpers is if the water is not to their liking. Like if co2 is too high or if something is bothering them like an aggressive tank mate.


----------



## chad320

Can you get us a close up of that hudoroi?


----------



## chuukus

That crypt looks to be either C. noritoi or C. moehlmannii, Crypts are tricky though I could be wrong.


----------



## ADA

Very very nice!

I just bought some crypt parva for my tanks.. lovely little tiny things. They look a lot like the ones in your picture..


----------



## bsmith

Oh yes, Parva is really a very cool crypt. Just dont expect it to grow any faster than your toenails! Seriously.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

bsmith said:


> Oh yes, Parva is really a very cool crypt. Just dont expect it to grow any faster than your toenails! Seriously.


I have really fast growing toenails. 

But you're right, they're by far the slowest growing plant I've ever kept. Very nice, but boy, don't expect a carpet any time in the near future.


----------



## JamesHockey

pics of the cube?


----------



## bsmith

JamesHockey said:


> pics of the cube?



Page one friend.


----------



## JamesHockey

i meant updated pics


----------



## bsmith

The cube was replaced by the mini-m a few years ago.


----------



## JamesHockey

oh lol


----------

